# The Over the Air Digital-to-Analog Converter Box Compatable with ReplayTVs Thread



## icecow

We got the $40 vouchers for the digital-analog cable boxes. I'm not sure where they will end up but think it would be wise to get ones that are replaytv friendly.


I think I'll be calling replaytv and asking them which converter boxes are compatible, but don't bank on getting good info.


Is there a way to look up which of the boxes a replaytv can control??


Ya know a replaytv recording at High Quality from a digital-analog converter box with an svideo out isn't going to be too bad







by my estimates.


Something like that.


----------



## blacknoi

I just got my 2 vouchers too.


If anyone finds what new boxes are replay-friendly, definitely let us know.


----------



## rpesq

I have a Panasonic Showstopper (early Replaytv), and I would appreciate knowing:


(1) will a program guide for Digital OTA listings be available?

(2) which CECB boxes can be controlled with the IR blaster?


----------



## replayrob

I believe all the OTA digital to analog converter boxes being released for the Feb 09 cutover are brand new items that won't be in the several year old Replay IR database. Most likely you'll have to get the new device IR codes off the JP1 site once they're posted there and then patch them to the Replay via the photo partition. It's not a particularly difficult operation- but you need to have the device code files first...


----------



## dstoffa




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *replayrob* /forum/post/13416380
> 
> 
> I believe all the OTA digital to analog converter boxes being released for the Feb 09 cutover are brand new items that won't be in the several year old Replay IR database. Most likely you'll have to get the new device IR codes off the JP1 site once they're posted there and then patch them to the Replay via the photo partition. It's not a particularly difficult operation- but you need to have the device code files first...



Why would a vendor of a set-top box re-invent the wheel?


I am sure that you could get Manufacturer's A box to work with a generic code for, say, a TV or cable-box made by Manufacturer A.


There is no good reason for a vendor to develop new codes if they already have a set...


Cheers!

-Doug


----------



## Replay3030Owner

Someone just posted that the Zenith/Insignia boxes work with a Cab/Sat/DTV/WebTV code of 0267 on universal remotes in the other forum here.


Has anyone here that has a Replay (3000 preferably







) have this box and tried to connect it and get the Replay to control it to at least select the primary channel by blasting it with the local number? E.g. blasting "12" would let it select 12-1 assuming you got 12-1 or any other sub channels.


----------



## The Robman

I would also like to know about ReplayTV compatible coupon boxes.


There is a thread on this in the JP1 forums also:
http://www.hifi-remote.com/forums/viewtopic.php?t=9574 


Here's a list of CECBs (coupon-eligible converter boxes)
http://www.ezdigitaltv.com/Converter_Box_Retailers.html 


Plus there's some more info here:
http://www.satelliteguys.us


----------



## rpesq

But a big issue is whether there (is or will be) program guide info for Digital OTA.


I tried going into the Setup for my Showstopper, and I do not see any method to receive a Program Guide for digital OTA.


Setup only provides for "Antenna" on the coax connection, for the other inputs you get to choose "Cable box" or "Satellite box".


Obviously all of those program guides would be quite different from any OTA offerings.


Likewise, I suspect that getting these old Replay's to IR-Blast one of the digital subchannels (ie 13.3) seems unlikely also.


May be too many issues to resolve them all.


----------



## icecow

I still haven't called replaytv and simply asked about this. I think it'd be good if several people called and post what they found out.


the phone number is 254-299-2705

Operating Hours: Monday through Friday, 8:30AM to 5:00PM (PT)


http://www.replaytv.com/contactus.asp 


I'd call now if now wasn't outside operating hours. Where's that cell phone? Ah, the number is in my cell phone now. You doing the same would be good. Wish me luck remembering to call.


----------



## Replay3030Owner




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rpesq* /forum/post/13424084
> 
> 
> But a big issue is whether there (is or will be) program guide info for Digital OTA.
> 
> 
> I tried going into the Setup for my Showstopper, and I do not see any method to receive a Program Guide for digital OTA.
> 
> 
> Setup only provides for "Antenna" on the coax connection, for the other inputs you get to choose "Cable box" or "Satellite box".
> 
> 
> Obviously all of those program guides would be quite different from any OTA offerings.
> 
> 
> Likewise, I suspect that getting these old Replay's to IR-Blast one of the digital subchannels (ie 13.3) seems unlikely also.
> 
> 
> May be too many issues to resolve them all.



The ability to get sub channels is pretty obviously going to be a No.










However here is what I'm thinking regarding getting guide data: *IF* you have a local cable company that maps the OTA channels to the same cable channels, simply tell your Replay that you have that cable service. Then go into setup and remove the extra channels you don't get leaving just the 'locals'. Then it will try to tune to say, channel 5. Your CECB gets 5-1, 5-2 and 5-3. It will send "5" to the cecb, and after a few seconds it should default to 5-1 which would be the digital OTA equivelent of your cable TV selection on channel 5.



Obviously this won't work for everyone, but it's possible it would work for most.... Provided 2 things: The replay can blast the correct code, AND the CECB will accept a partial channel number and then switch to first sub-channel after being sent just that partial number.


----------



## BaysideBas




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Replay3030Owner* /forum/post/13425726
> 
> 
> The ability to get sub channels is pretty obviously going to be a No.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> However here is what I'm thinking regarding getting guide data: *IF* you have a local cable company that maps the OTA channels to the same cable channels, simply tell your Replay that you have that cable service. Then go into setup and remove the extra channels you don't get leaving just the 'locals'. Then it will try to tune to say, channel 5. Your CECB gets 5-1, 5-2 and 5-3. It will send "5" to the cecb, and after a few seconds it should default to 5-1 which would be the digital OTA equivelent of your cable TV selection on channel 5.
> 
> 
> 
> Obviously this won't work for everyone, but it's possible it would work for most.... Provided 2 things: The replay can blast the correct code, AND the CECB will accept a partial channel number and then switch to first sub-channel after being sent just that partial number.



This is what I did for getting my OTA ATSC channels from my Samsung HDTV receiver into my 5K Replay. Totally transparent, it just works.


----------



## nded

They've got a funny website for that RCA DTA800 at http://www.keepmytv.com/


----------



## KenL

Speaking of 3030s, can a Showstopper/2K/3K even function with todays Sat. lineup? I can remember out of memory problems connecting/loading guide back when there was only half as many Sat. channels.


Probably won't be an issue too much longer but what native lineup would work best for SS/2K/3K CECB listings?


Of course with the clockset panel installed they should chug away virtually forever (without listings) in manual mode. At least as long as someone keeps nudging the clock back into range. Die hards may have to pull these units out of moth balls sooner than we think if we (nostalgically) wish to keep using ReplayTVs after DNNA finishes pulling the plug.


----------



## icecow

I saw a model at ratshack. It was $60 and only had COMPOSITE OUT. The one satpro mentioned above only has composite out too. I hope enough selection has svideo out.


----------



## gadgetjon

good news on that rca box. Bad news is no s-video according to other research I've found. Can you please confirm this satpro?


----------



## majik

Does anybody know what were to happen if one tries to return/exchange a converter box purchased w/ the coupon?


I want to try one of the boxes already mentioned that works for the RTV (*Replay3030Owner* says somebody else said Zenith/Insignia works, *satpro* says the RCA's work too).


That being said, I was wondering what features in these qualifying converter boxes should I look for? Here's a feature matrix I am looking at. I am not sure what would be unnecessary for us trying to use it combined with our RTV's. For instance, I imagine the EPG would be pointless, as would Universal Remote Control being that the IR blaster would be controlling it. If I try out a box and turns out it doesn't work at all with an RTV, would I be able to return/exchange it if I bought it with a coupon?


----------



## KenL




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *majik* /forum/post/13436721
> 
> 
> Does anybody know what were to happen if one tries to return/exchange a converter box purchased w/ the coupon?



All sales are final w/ coupon. Exchange only during the normal period and only for eligible product. No cash back or other credit for the coupon portion of the sale. And notice how most retailers (so far) only carry a single eligible item.


So make sure to try before you coupon.


As for the lack of S-video it's likely somewhat irrelevant with a Replay 5K. The quality of the downscaling is really a much bigger factor. I've found many (if not most) of these boxes may look cleaner using composite instead S going *into* at least a 5K unit. Something about the process must do a good comb filter cause it seems to look slightly smoother... but again that is only when connecting to a replay.


Connecting directly to many/most cheap tube sets S-video usually looks better and of course going *out* of the replay, S-Video is the really only useful option for the most part, short of offloading mpegs.


----------



## adfree

Please post confirmed identifiction of a coupon box that will work with Replay 5000. Insignia NS-DXA1 will not as it uses unincluded codes 0091, 0463, 0464, and 8043 according to help line. My plan is to let the 5000 download local cable program guide which corresponds to broadcast digital tv channels once the IR blaster can command the coupon box. My best prospect is RCA DTA800B as postings indicate a 3030s owner can turn it on with my codes 0392 or 0533 (unfortunately he uses 5392 which I lack) I see above that a Replay owner had luck using a rca sat box code. The DTX 9900 from Radio shack is said to have many built in codes. PLEASE ID ANY BOX THAT A 5000 CAN COMMAND.


----------



## dotheDVDeed

errr.... a crazy idea came to mind.....


There's a lot of space in a 5000 series Replay case... no?


Any chance these Digital-to-Analog converters would be small enough (and run cool enough) to put inside the Replay case?


I assume it would require drilling and maybe some dremel work on the case to get access to the converter's jacks.


Anyone foolish enough to undertake such a project and go where no man has gone before?










RCA DTA800 Dimensions per Amazon: 5.1 x 7.5 x 1.4 inches (Just a little larger than a hard drive)


----------



## adfree

RCA DTA800 = Directv RCA DTC100 in command set. set your provider to directv local and select that model.


Reply: That would be IR code 0392 again. Did this work with your ReplayTV 5000-RCA DTA800 setup? Was it the DTA800A or DTA800B? There is a spreadsheet online that specifies DTA800B compatibility. Thank you for the info.


----------



## adfree

Called Replay and got a guy in Texas who said it was purchased by Direct TV. Said there would be no uploads of Remote IR codes or broadcast digital programming guides. I wonder how that squares with the eternal activation agreement when all broadcast is digital.

Tried 0267 (mentioned in forum) on my Insignia thinking it might do channel selection but no joy.

An online spreadsheet says that 0267 works with Zenith/Insignia and points to info in the remote battery compartment from Harmony. My Insignia remote has no such info. Maybe the Zenith would work while the Insignia co-designation was an unwarranted extrapolation.

Checked out the operators' manual for the Digital Stream at Radio Shack but the extensive IR codes mentioned by a reviewer pertained to individual remote buttons rather than being several four digit codes. Forget the Digital Stream unless you are an unemployed programer.

Best bet remains RCA.

My experimental Insignia digital converter was configured as a sat box and the program guide matched broadcast here in North Seattle. I recorded using manual remote channel selection and Commercial Advance worked better than ever on playback. I did not want a consumer lobotomy.


----------



## ccrider2




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *adfree* /forum/post/13686737
> 
> 
> Called Replay and got a guy in Texas who said it was purchased by Direct TV. Said there would be no uploads of Remote IR codes or broadcast digital programming guides. I wonder how that squares with the eternal activation agreement when all broadcast is digital.
> 
> ...................



Sounds like the lawyers are warming up for another Sony/SXRD-type class action lawsuit that lets the company skate while the users get the shaft.


----------



## adfree

Date: Sun, 20 Apr 2008 19:30:30 -0700

To: [email protected] [tech help at Andrews/Channel Master]

I am writing for technical information regarding the Channel Master CM-7000 digital to analog tv signal converter. I have several ReplayTV-5000 DVRs which will need to control converters with IR Blasters using non-updatable IR codes. Please confirm that the CM-7000 uses Pioneer cable box codes and identify the Pioneer products by model and code numbers.

John

RESPONSE:

John, any pioneer cable box IR code should work.

Regards,

Ron Morgan

Technical Analyst

Tel + 919-938-5707 or 866-430-1307 Ext 207

Fax + 919-934-2809


----------



## cliffcor




> Quote:
> Channel Master CM-7000 : any pioneer cable box IR code should work



Where are the sold. Any National Retail outlets carrying this box?


Thanks


----------



## adfree

Order online at: www.channelmasterstore.com .

Thank you for your interest in Channel Master products by PCT International,

Inc.

Visit http://www.pctinternational.com/channelmaster to view and purchase

products, download manuals, or find a distributor near you.

Go to www.antennaweb.org to view the HDTV stations available in your area.

Channel Master products can be found locally at Ace, Fry's and TruValue

stores.


----------



## KenL

As for the CM-7000, try it from Fry's. If you like it then return and order online from someone approved for coupons.


BTW I haven't tried this box but the Pioneer codes used by the Channel Master rotor (also used by the Accurian) are not native to Replays. Same goes for the new Digital Steam. However the protocol (presumably for the CM-7000 as well) is easy to use with ridgen.


----------



## cliffcor




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *KenL* /forum/post/13695605
> 
> 
> As for the CM-7000, try it from Fry's. If you like it then return and order online from someone approved for coupons.
> 
> 
> BTW I haven't tried this box but the Pioneer codes used by the Channel Master rotor (also used by the Accurian) are not native to Replays. Same goes for the new Digital Steam. However the protocol (presumably for the CM-7000 as well) is easy to use with ridgen.



Fry's doesn't accept the coupons? Wow. I wouldn't have expected that. Nice about the CM unit (at least according to the description) is that it will decode HD signals as well as SD.


(I just contacted Fry's Customer Service and asked What's Up with the $40 coupons? Seems they have applied for approval from the DTV program, but the program folks haven't approved them as yet. )


----------



## adfree

CM-7000 Operators' Manual, Page 7:

"To program a universal remote to operate the CM-7000 digital to analog converter box, use Pioneer cable box codes."


----------



## cliffcor

Ok then. I see several codes for the Pioneer Digital Cable Boxes,

0023, 0144, 0144a, 0260, 0477, 0533, 0533A, 0877, 1277


Maybe I'll go get one to try.


Thanks !

Cliff


----------



## KenL

I take that back.


The Channel Master rotor


> Quote:
> The 9537 rotator controller will respond to commands from universal remote controls configured to control most
> 
> Pioneer® brand cable converter boxes (HH1 mode) or most Pioneer® brand CD players (HH2 mode)



seems to respond to code 144.


On the other hand both the Accurian and Digital Stream STBs (which also use Pioneer codes?) don't respond to anything native.


It is however somewhat incestuous... the Accurian does respond to the CM remote but not vice versa, and the Digital Stream and Accurian remotes are not compatible but both respond to 0-9 from the Accurian remote so the original rid turns out to be compatible almost by accident.


What seems to be going on is the CM 9537 rotor controller responds to many (all?) Pioneer cable box codes so the chances are good the CM-7000 may do the same. The Digital Steam made boxes must use a narrower subset not included on the replays.


Even if the CM-7000 doesn't respond to any of those codes it should still be easy enough to add the NEC1 rid.


----------



## KenL

If those are all Pioneer codes, the 9537 controller only responds to 0144 (power, 0-9) and 0533 (power only) so not *all* Pioneer codes.


If the CM-7000 uses 0144, and 0144 is onboard SS,2K,3K, then the CM converter box may be a better choice than the RCA for those boxes.


But of course someone needs to try it.


----------



## adfree

"The CM-7000 remote control uses standard remote codes that allow it to be operated by a universal remote." WSJ on-line, 3-18-08


----------



## KenL

Someone needs to tell WSJ there really is no such thing as a *standard* remote code. They are programed to be unique so they don't interfere with each other.


However I suspect the odds are good that the CM-7000 will respond to code 0144, just as the above CM product also designed to be compatible with the most common Pioneer codes for the sake of Universal remotes.


And even if not, it's rather easy to add these particular codes to 4K/5K replays. The big news would be for SS/2K/3K users.


----------



## adfree

As I look at these four digit remote IR codes, I am getting the feeling that the coding is not universal but that each code may be peculiar to the manufacturer publishing it. For example, a Pioneer 9999 would not necessarily correspond with to a Replay 9999. Conversely, a number match might not be required if the identical device could be operated with differing codes. What do you think?


----------



## adfree

STB-T1 has a serial port as does ReplayTV but Tivax says it doesn't do anything yet. Here are the remote control codes used in the STB1 remote. Maybe someone can say whether they correspond to native ReplayTV codes.


Now our remote code is below( NEC remote protocol ):

the Custom code is 007F

#define KEY_NEC_POWER 0xD0

#define KEY_NEC_MUTE 0x50

#define KEY_NEC_1 0x80

#define KEY_NEC_2 0x40

#define KEY_NEC_3 0xC0

#define KEY_NEC_4 0x20

#define KEY_NEC_5 0xA0

#define KEY_NEC_6 0x60

#define KEY_NEC_7 0xE0

#define KEY_NEC_8 0x10

#define KEY_NEC_9 0x90

#define KEY_NEC_0 0x00

#define KEY_NEC_LAST 0xB8

#define KEY_NEC_INFO 0x82

#define KEY_NEC_MENU 0x70

#define KEY_NEC_EXIT 0x38

#define KEY_NEC_PROG_UP 0x48

#define KEY_NEC_PROG_DN 0xC8

#define KEY_NEC_VOL_UP 0x28

#define KEY_NEC_VOL_DN 0xA8

#define KEY_NEC_OK 0x78

#define KEY_NEC_FAV_UP 0x08

#define KEY_NEC_FAV_DN 0xF1

#define KEY_NEC_FAV 0x42

#define KEY_NEC_GUIDE 0x0C

#define KEY_NEC_FREEZE 0x88

#define KEY_NEC_TV_INPUT 0xF2

#define KEY_NEC_TEXT 0xE8

#define KEY_NEC_SUBTITLE 0x98

#define KEY_NEC_AUDIO 0xF8

#define KEY_NEC_AUDIO_LR 0x18

#define KEY_NEC_PAL_NTSC 0xF3


----------



## adfree

On the SUCCESS thread ( http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showt...php?p=13722487 ), users report that the auto-off function on the DTA 800B may be disabled and that code 0566 controls a Replay 4500; code 7911A controls controls a Replay 5080; and code 5392 (maybe also 392 and 533) controls a Replay 3030. This is the WalMart unit.


The government protocol requires the auto-off function and it could be hard to get around if it is not possible to leave the converter on all the time.


----------



## icecow

Input Needed

Attn: KenL,


I don't mean to be lamer-esque, but I haven't done any research on the $40 eligible HD converter boxes. I'm hoping you will pimp me the best info you have at this point on this situation for I have about 10 days before I'm out 2 (or 4 if I find them) $40 FCC 'tax refund' cards.


Before you decide to chose this mission know at least two old TV-illiterate people are counting on you.


Do'er won for the Moo'er

Get er done!



Two areas of focus on my mind:

>which boxes are likely or proven to work nicely with RTV5XXXs WITHOUT wirns

>which boxes are likely or proven to work nicely with RTV5XXXs WITH wirns


----------



## adfree

SUCCESS with a Replay TV 5040 controlled by an RCA DTA-800 using code 7911 purchased 5-19-08 at Walmart with downloaded programing for Seattle DirectTV on input 1 with RCA cables. The stock IR blaster had 2 emitters in series but I removed one and shorted the leads Xmas light fashion. The emitter is half over the converter's IR receptor and the remote works too. A Radio Shack infrared LED cabled to a mini-jack plugged into the back of the ReplayTV also works as a blaster (276-0143). I deleted about 1000 channels to expedite programing (I didn't know they had that stuff on TV).


----------



## KenL




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *icecow* /forum/post/13908661
> 
> 
> ...Do'er won for the Moo'er
> 
> Get er done!
> 
> 
> 
> Two areas of focus on my mind:
> 
> >which boxes are likely or proven to work nicely with RTV5XXXs WITHOUT wirns
> 
> >which boxes are likely or proven to work nicely with RTV5XXXs WITH wirns



Without loading a blaster code the options seem to be limited to the less than stellar RCA or perhaps the Channel Master unit, or down the road maybe the Sling DTVPal due out this summer. However I'd simply load the blaster rid to any 4K/5K. You don't absolutely have to run WiRNS after but it almost always helps in most cases.



After all that has happened (and much has happened) I still prefer the Zenith DTT900 CECB by far over anything else I've sampled. I've played around with everything I could easily get my hands on.


That said, it's not necessarily as simple as running out and getting any Zenith DTT900 you see. What you need is one manufactured April 08 or later since they fixed a rather serious audio bug apparently starting with those manufactured after sometime in March 08.


What this means is going to a big busy Circuit City and digging though all the stock in search of boxes with this on the (center) barcode sticker on the exterior cardboard box. The earlier defect is a pretty serious audio chirping that may hasten deafness when tuned to certain stations. The problem is reported to be pretty harsh with the LA channels, so try to get the April 08 manufactured Zenith to hopefully avoid the problem. A newer DTT901 should become available next month to replace the DTT900 but it is something of an unknown at this point. Audio problem is rumored to be fixed along with some other changes that may prove good or bad, we will just have to see on that one. I'd personally rather reserve the option of an April 08 DTT900 in case other differences (good or bad) prove significant with the entirely reworked DTT901.


If you decide you want the current Zenith DTT900 and you can't find any with the new date (before your coupons expire) you can purchase older ones and Zenith *should* replace them with corrected units under warranty for no cost. Reportedly just takes a couple of weeks. To do so call the number on the box. This may be the path I end up taking since I haven't yet secured April 08 units.


BTW to tell if you have a *good* unit or not, crack it open and you should see 0809 (or higher) as the third line on the LGDT1111D chip in the center of the mainboard. This all may seem a little far fetched but this Zenith box is really worth it in my opinion... however you end up using it. I really wouldn't keep one with the audio problem since it rather bugs me personally. Just wanted to Do'er won for the Moo'er and get er done. That's all.


Best of luck and do keep us updated as to the progress of your exploits in this vital matter!


----------



## icecow

Excellent. Though it sounds safer to buy the bad box and call in on the warranty. If I get the holy grail dated model they may say 'no upgrade for you. Yours doesn't have the audio problem.'


----------



## Snyder81




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *KenL* /forum/post/13711591
> 
> 
> On the other hand both the Accurian and Digital Stream STBs (which also use Pioneer codes?) don't respond to anything native.
> 
> 
> It is however somewhat incestuous... the Accurian does respond to the CM remote but not vice versa, and the Digital Stream and Accurian remotes are not compatible but both respond to 0-9 from the Accurian remote so the original rid turns out to be compatible almost by accident.



I have an older Accurian STB that outputs HDTV. Natively my Replay 5040 could not control it but there is a thread with a link to an ISO (with a poster named FlipFlop being the major contributor) that you can burn and run on a home network. The ReplayTV connects to the computer that booted from the ISO and downloads additional non-native IR code sets. I believe the Accurian box I have uses code 2000 (maybe it was 2003, 2004, etc) so it's possible the CECB Accurian could utilize these same codes.


----------



## CodeOptimist




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *KenL* /forum/post/13911894
> 
> 
> Without loading a blaster code the options seem to be limited to the less than stellar RCA or perhaps the Channel Master unit, or down the road maybe the Sling DTVPal due out this summer. However I'd simply load the blaster rid to any 4K/5K. You don't absolutely have to run WiRNS after but it almost always helps in most cases.



Sorry for the newbie question, but why do you consider the RCA less than stellar? The audio bug, or something else?


I'm trying to figure out which CECB to hook up to my 5K. I'm fairly confident in my ability to load new remote codes but I haven't been able to find much useful information as to which CECBs (besides the DTA800) work with either the stock Replay remote codes or with custom codes.


----------



## Snyder81




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *satpro* /forum/post/13434199
> 
> 
> I just determined that the rca dta800 box can be controled by using the same remote code as a rca brand directv satellite receiver this is also the same as the drd420. Any one with a replaytv could set up their replay to tune to the main channel and use the directv rca code.
> 
> 
> I am even able to tune sub channels programmed in a manual record. For instance, if I want the replay to tune the dta800 to 56-2 I set it to tune channel 0562 or if I want replay to tune to channel 9-2 I set it to tune 0092, the dta800 inserts the dash itself and tunes to the right channel.



I suspect tuning sub-channels will be a big plus for a lot of ReplayTV owners. The lack of ability to do this with either my Samsung or Accurian STB's from a couple years ago has proven to be very frustrating. Due to your findings, I'll be picking up the RCA DTA800 with my coupons.


----------



## nded

So, do any of these new OTA boxes put out anamorphic 16:9 on an S-Video port?


----------



## icecow




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Snyder81* /forum/post/13916482
> 
> 
> I have an older Accurian STB that outputs HDTV. Natively my Replay 5040 could not control it but there is a thread with a link to an ISO (with a poster named FlipFlop being the major contributor) that you can burn and run on a home network. The ReplayTV connects to the computer that booted from the ISO and downloads additional non-native IR code sets. I believe the Accurian box I have uses code 2000 (maybe it was 2003, 2004, etc) so it's possible the CECB Accurian could utilize these same codes.




I remember references to that 2005 accurian box. Can anyone tell use if that box is tried and proven, and if the $40 offs work on em?


----------



## KenL




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *icecow* /forum/post/13912978
> 
> 
> ...it sounds safer to buy the bad box and call in on the warranty. If I get the holy grail dated model they may say 'no upgrade for you. Yours doesn't have the audio problem.'



Nope. Scratch the idea of buying the bad box at all.


At this point it sounds like they are still *replacing* with the same defect. Someone just went through the process twice and reported getting a similar bad box back twice. So the only solution would seem to be getting your hands on the April 08 box yourself (in person) before burning coupon(s).


----------



## KenL




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *CodeOptimist* /forum/post/13916505
> 
> 
> Sorry for the newbie question, but why do you consider the RCA less than stellar? The audio bug, or something else?



Yep. The audio freeze bug in this one makes it risky to use unatteneded with a replay. It crashes and goes silent until you restart.


And it doesn't have anamorphic output and the PQ is blah. However if you are set on the RCA get the newer version (800B1?) (with pass-through) on the odd chance the the audio crash bug got fixed.


----------



## BaysideBas

As far as my research into coupon boxes revealed, NONE of them output anamorphic 16:9 video. If anyone finds out otherwise, please let us know.


----------



## KenL




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BaysideBas* /forum/post/13922633
> 
> 
> As far as my research into coupon boxes revealed, NONE of them output anamorphic 16:9 video. If anyone finds out otherwise, please let us know.



I take it you didn't get very far (yet)?


My *exhaustive* research and bench testing has so far revealed only one measly box without anamorphic 16:9 output. Granted I didn't try any of the Funai (maggotbox) variants. The numerous LG based boxes all seem to (even the one butchered by Digital Stream) as well as the Channel Master.


Which others have you verified don't?


----------



## BaysideBas

Ouch, my ankles hurt. My research was done on published specs of the boxes. None of which provided the information sought.


Thanks for the heads up. Glad to have made your day.


----------



## icecow

The circuit city by my house has the zenths manufactured in April. They are $60 before the $40 off things. I guess I'll get 2 of those and 2 more if I find the other ones.


I tried to figure out a way to hook you (KenL) up. It seems shipping and hassel would kill any savings. Let me know if you can think of something.


----------



## CodeOptimist

My local Circuit City also has the April 08 Zeniths, all with 84E01083 on the barcode sticker. Is this a "good" model? (I noticed that the scan KenL posted was of a sticker that had code 1087, not 1083)

Just wanted to be sure before I burn my coupon


----------



## KenL




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *icecow* /forum/post/13946143
> 
> 
> ...I tried to figure out a way to hook you (KenL) up. It seems shipping and hassel would kill any savings. Let me know if you can think of something.



Thanks. I was able to get hooked up myself... only 10 miles out of the way from where I was going.


Get April boxes with the coupons and don't mess with the bad ones. For ReplayTV or otherwise this is the best CECB (so far) by a pretty good margin.


----------



## KenL




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *CodeOptimist* /forum/post/13949506
> 
> 
> My local Circuit City also has the April 08 Zeniths, all with 84E01083 on the barcode sticker. Is this a "good" model? (I noticed that the scan KenL posted was of a sticker that had code 1087, not 1083)
> 
> Just wanted to be sure before I burn my coupon



Should be good to go.


I took a chance on 0206 and it was all good. So it seems apparently most/all April boxes have fixed audio. May have started in March but at this point only those very familiar with the problem would be best qualified to (quickly) give the all clear for an unknown individual box.


Go for the April build if available and I have to say I'm really happy with this box. And if you need the blaster rid it's available over at jp1.


----------



## bubbadubba

Hi, I am new to the forum and have been reading up on CECB that works with ReplayTV. I have a model 5060. Most posts I've read indicates that the RCA DTA800B has been proven to work with ReplayTV's IR Blaster to control channel changing. However, Walmart no longer carries them. They only carry Magnavox. FreeDTVShop.com sells the RCA DTA800B for $64.99 + $9.95 shipping. Circuit City online (and I assume the stores) sells the Zenith ZEN DTT900 for $59.99. KenL, are you confirming that the Zenith will work with ReplayTV's IR Blaster (similar to the RCA)? I think you have on one of your posts and you really prefer the Zenith to any other CECB? It would be cheaper than the RCA purchased online.


----------



## KenL




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bubbadubba* /forum/post/13955940
> 
> 
> ...KenL, are you confirming that the Zenith will work with ReplayTV's IR Blaster (similar to the RCA)? I think you have on one of your posts and you really prefer the Zenith to any other CECB?



Works perfect.










The RCA DTA800B is more of a "last resort" choice for Showstoppers and 2K/3K replays since it is difficult to import new blaster codes into those replays. The DTA800B uses an old DirecTV code already present in all replays. The Channel Master CECB may be a better current choice for those folks but I haven't tried it.


For a 5060 you need to import the newer LG blaster code to control the Zenith box. The code is available and easy to load. In fact if this gets much bigger we may have Henry roll and upload a new linux boot CD with more current network drivers and all the latest rid files to make it all that much easier.


The Zenith DTT900 works great with the 4K/5K replays using said imported blaster code. Just make sure to get one manufactured in April 08 to avoid an ugly audio bug plaguing earlier Zenith/Insignia CECBs.


----------



## hdonzis




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *KenL* /forum/post/13956334
> 
> 
> In fact if this gets much bigger we may have Henry roll a new linux boot CD with more current network drivers and all the latest rid files to make it all that much easier.



Good luck with that!










I'm pretty happy having WiRNS to take care of whatever box I decide to get. Although, I have to say, you sure are making it a lot easier for me to pick which box I should purchase. But, I'm getting two just for fun because I have cable and just want to play with OTA (and you never know what you might need them for in the future). But, I'm going to owe you for all the great information and research you have provided, Ken!


Henry


----------



## KenL

Or someone else could roll it and you could upload it since you are the only Extract/Patch developer left in the building.










For that matter we could upload an updated boot CD over at jp1. I'm doing just fine myself but the last person I talked through the import process had to start over with a full install of WiRNS. Of course most will want that anyway eventually but I'd rather see them blasting first and then work up to full blown WiRNS as the need arises.


----------



## bubbadubba

Thanks KenL. I called the local Circuit City Store and they have the Zenith DTT900 in stock and the clerk said the box did have an April 2008 label on it. I found my IR Blaster cable from my ReplayTV box down in the basement.


I am not sure what you meant by "Zenith DTT900 works great with the 4K/5K replays using said imported blaster code". I may have to ask you for a play-by-play on how to get the ReplayTV mind-melded to the Zenith box if I have any problems figuring it out myself. I think the only code you provided in this string (I could be wrong) was the code 144 for Channel Master. I don't know if you shared the code for controlling the Zenith.


----------



## hdonzis




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *KenL* /forum/post/13956519
> 
> 
> Or someone else could roll it and you could upload it since you are the only Extract/Patch developer left in the building.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For that matter we could upload an updated boot CD over at jp1. I'm doing just fine myself but the last person I talked through the import process had to start over with a full install of WiRNS. Of course most will want that anyway eventually but I'd rather see them blasting first and then work up to full blown WiRNS as the need arises.



Or, maybe you could get FlipFlop to update the image!










Actually, I would probably be happy to help any way I can. I just wanted to give you a hard time for volunteering me!










The Linux variations have changes so much since FlipFlop first made that boot image, it would be interesting to decide where to even begin. The last time I personally made a UNIX boot image (about 2001), I used FreeBSD and pruned it down to something reasonable.


But, I'm so into playing with WiRNS, now, that needing boot images has kind of left my mind... Especially with wanting to create the custom lineups including subchannel support. Of course, this is all just more fun for me because I will be using cable for "real" recording, but want to play with the OTA settop boxes and see if I can't make WiRNS work better with them because I think it's going to be important for many others.


Of course, if anyone wants to make the whole thing and just wants me to post it, I was certainly happy to post the Extract GUI for Bruce, so I'd be happy to post whatever as well...


By the way, I haven't read about uploading rid files with the boot image in a long, long time, but does it require you to go through the photo partition in order to do it (that you have to have space configured on your photo partition)? Is this true for adding rid files via WiRNS as well? I haven't configured photo partitions on any of my Replays, so that could be a reason for me to stick with the RCA box instead of the Zenith...


Henry


----------



## hdonzis




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *icecow* /forum/post/13956671
> 
> 
> I think you are overlooking the fact that I skillfully squeezed the information out of him with immaculately good timing.



Definitely immaculately good timing oh bovine great one!










Henry


----------



## icecow




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *hdonzis* /forum/post/13956694
> 
> 
> Definitely immaculately good timing oh bovine great one!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Henry




I prefer Great BIG cow


----------



## KenL




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *hdonzis* /forum/post/13956678
> 
> 
> ...By the way, I haven't read about uploading rid files with the boot image in a long, long time, but does it require you to go through the photo partition in order to do it (that you have to have space configured on your photo partition)? Is this true for adding rid files via WiRNS as well? I haven't configured photo partitions on any of my Replays, so that could be a reason for me to stick with the RCA box instead of the Zenith...
> 
> 
> Henry



Without a photo partition the only option is likely to use extract to overwrite an existing rid file set. Otherwise it's well worth it to offload and reformat with a minimal photo partition. Or set up an all new (re- purposed?) ReplayTV just for OTA duty.



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bubbadubba* /forum/post/13956552
> 
> 
> ...I am not sure what you meant by "Zenith DTT900 works great with the 4K/5K replays using said imported blaster code". I may have to ask you for a play-by-play on how to get the ReplayTV mind-melded to the Zenith box if I have any problems figuring it out myself.



It means you need to download the new code here and follow the instructions at the top of the section to get the custom rid file loaded on the 5060 using the scripts with a manual net connect.


Of course if all that fails you can always wimp out and "fall back" to the lesser RCA.


----------



## icecow




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *hdonzis* /forum/post/13956694
> 
> 
> Definitely immaculately good timing oh bovine great one!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Henry





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *icecow* /forum/post/13956821
> 
> 
> I prefer Great BIG cow



Ok, I'm being modest. If you only knew ($) ($) ...I wish I could tell you. Ok, what the heck. According to the contract I signed long ago: when I die I'll will become simply known as "The Supreme" TVs across the nation will light up with beautiful Actors/Actresses testifing how great I am, and display my self-portrait mashup in the background as they gush about my quality and taste. It has already been decided this will kick off a nationwide feast that will last exactly six weeks runnig concurantly to the televised celebration in my honour. They tell me I will stay in the hearts of many till the day they die. Just wow. Sometimes I think about all of this and cry for a few.


I was always good at contracts. I also nailed a deal with 24 Hour Fitness. I paid $900? I think for 3 years and only $20 A Year! thereafter for life. I rarely go though because the agent they assigned me steers me away. He says the producers don't want the look of my body to change at-all! That's fine though. I don't mind not going.


----------



## BaysideBas




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *icecow* /forum/post/13960314
> 
> 
> Ok, I'm being modest. If you only knew ($) ($) ...I wish I could tell you. Ok, what the heck. According to the contract I signed long ago: when I die I'll will become simply known as "The Supreme" TVs across the nation will light up with beautiful Actors/Actresses testifing how great I am, and display my self-portrait mashup in the background as they gush about my quality and taste. It has already been decided this will kick off a nationwide feast that will last exactly six weeks runnig concurantly to the televised celebration in my honour. They tell me I will stay in the hearts of many till the day they die. Just wow. Sometimes I think about all of this and cry for a few.
> 
> 
> I was always good at contracts. I also nailed a deal with 24 Hour Fitness. I paid $900? I think for 3 years and only $20 A Year! thereafter for life. I rarely go though because the agent they assigned me steers me away. He says the producers don't want the look of my body to change at-all! That's fine though. I don't mind not going.



Off your meds again?


----------



## KenL




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BaysideBas* /forum/post/13961253
> 
> 
> Off your meds again?



Seriously doubt that, but looks like *another* Curmudgeon forgot extra layers of combat hosiery?


----------



## icecow




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BaysideBas* /forum/post/13961253
> 
> 
> Off your meds again?



Just what the world needs, another pharm bully.




I concede that--unlike your comment--nothing I write will ever stand up to writers of TV shows, like, say, _Desperate Housewives_, which averages ~23 million viewers a week, and can't be expected to live up to the normalicy these viewers have established.


----------



## nded

I've never watched a single episode of _Desperate Housewives_, and I don't think one could persuade me to change this.


----------



## slowbiscuit

I'm with you nded, but my wife and teenage daughter would poke me with sharp sticks if it didn't get recorded in my house. In HD, preferably.


----------



## garddog32

Can anyone confirm if the Channel Master unit can be controlled by a Replay 3xxx or Showstopper? If so, which code did you use? Thanks!!


----------



## famewolf




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *garddog32* /forum/post/13971779
> 
> 
> Can anyone confirm if the Channel Master unit can be controlled by a Replay 3xxx or Showstopper? If so, which code did you use? Thanks!!





Hmm...I use a channel master antenna rotator..it uses the pioneer codes and you can assign a "channel" number (2 digit) to any antenna point.....if the channel master cecb could be controlled by the replaytv then potentially I could use the dual emitter IR blaster cable (got one from my tv I think) to control both the antenna AND the digital box..I have one channel that requires antenna rotation to get tuned in where the other 4 come in pointed at one location.


If anyone does get the cecb working please give a yell or if you see issues with this idea let me know that too please.


Right now I just use a samsung and keep the antenna on the 4 main channels.


----------



## blabber

If anyone is interested, I got my ancient 2K unit's never used IR blaster to talk to a Radio Shack coupon'd unit, an NHENS "Digital Stream" DTX-9900. I used Dish Network local, blaster code 0899.


This works because Dish maps local OTAs to their correct slots. But because Dish doesn't have the sub-channels, I can't tune them with the Replay remote, see them in the guide or set up manual recordings for them either unless I can come up with a work-around. Not a lot of work-arounds with these old 2K units. So for now I will only get main channels.


It is a bummer that these coupon eligible units don't have S-Video, but the quality is quite nice at medium setting. And this unit does have anamorphic, as well as 14:9 and 16:9 settings.


Oh, and I had to lock out hundreds of unused Dish channels to keep the channel guide accurate. But since the Replay gets guide info for the channels you don't want, I guess it means the nightly calls to the mother ship are going to be lengthy! The initial set-up call took over half an hour.


"The '90s called, they want their technology back!"


----------



## cliffcor

I have received and integrated the Channel Master CM-70 Digital to Analog box to my Replay, using IR code 0144. No special IR file downloads were required. I got mine at Summit Source. They accept the $40 coupons (if anyone has any non-expired ones). This unit has S-Video and a couple screen display options. (Still playing with those). I think Fry's has these too, but not sure if they accept the coupons.


----------



## adfree

My ReplayTV IR Blaster controls a Channel Master CM-7000 using code 0144. Using S-video input on #2 with "nothing" on remaining and Dish programming, I have a good result.

I also have an Insignia which does not slave and an RCA which does.

The Insignia seems to have a superior chip and channels can be added. It is fast and crisp and modern. However, the remote volume only controls the converter which is awkward.

The RCA crashes and channels cannot be added. It is slow and the menus are out of a cartoon book. The remote volume control does control the TV: the amp rather than the pre-amp if you will.

The Channel Master is slower and cruder than the RCA. It does seem to be stable. The channel add feature works. It seems to be more sensitive than either of the others to a marginal signal.

On programming, Dish is better than DirectTV. The DirectTV programming included corrupt files which caused the Replay to crash upon viewing the Guide info.

I'll try to talk Radio Shack out of a DTX9900 demo to see if the Replay 5040 can control that.

I'd like to make the Insignia work and know it is within my abilities to learn what the **** WIRNS is but there must be something better to do with my time. Please let me know if there is a file I can download, burn, and play through some peripheral to teach the Insignia to respond to IR commands from the 50 40. Thanks.


----------



## adfree

The DTX9900 is a nice converter and the ReplayTV 5040 would activate it using code 0899 as suggested above. It would not control channel selection however. Regardless of hardware and positional changes (including polarized sunglasses as a filter) double IR commands resulted in duplicated digits for channel selection. EG, the Replay would command channel 5 but the DTX would respond with 55. You could see the DTX was receiving multiple commands as its power light would flash repeatedly. No other codes made it work and I even checked the lettered ones. Too bad but my relatives are sending me the coupons I had them order now that they realize they don't need them on cable (for now). I tried codes 749, 819 as suggested below with no luck. My 5040 codes stop at 7999 so I could not try 8749 or 9749 or later key them in directly per Kiwin's instructions below. The Radio Shack clerk said to keep an eye out for the forthcoming EchoStar converter since they make all the Dish boxes, for which ReplayTVs have codes.
*POSTSCRIPT: KIWIN NOTED THAT THE IR BLASTER TRANSMISSION MAY BE FINE TUNED BY PRESSING "REPLAY ZONES" IN SETUP. YOU CAN THEN KEY THE CODE NUMBER IN DIRECTLY. THERE ARE OTHER VARIABLES SUCH AS DELAY, MINIMUM # DIGITS, AND "SEND ENTER" THAT CAN BE ADJUSTED. I WONDER IF TWEAKING THESE WOULD HAVE HELPED BEFORE I RETURNED THE UNIT.

KIWIN STATES IN THE SUCCESS THREAD RE THE RCA UNIT*
Connect RCA DTA-800B composite video and audio output to ReplayTV input 1

On ReplayTV in "Menu" \\ "Setup" \\ "Network and Input Settings" \\

"Change IN 1":

choose "Satellite box"

choose "DISH Los Angeles" (or your metro area or DirecTV local seems to work - national will not give local stations)

Satellite Box brand": Other

On "available Code Sets" press the "Replay Zones" button.

change "Enable Fine Tuning" to "Yes"

Codeset: "0566" use the number keys on the remote to type the 4 numbers

Send Enter: yes

Minimum digits to send: 1

All the delays should be: 200ms


----------



## Replay3030Owner

I successfully got the Replay 3000 to control the DigitalStream DTX-9950 last night.


Use IR blaster code 749, 819, 899, 8749 or 9749. All of them turned on and off the unit. I left it at 9749 and then successfully tested changing channels.


Channel change lag was awful though.. appx 4 seconds by the time the Replay switched to the input, vs the 1 second delay I had on the RCA DTA800B.


I'm going to try to interface the Tivax unit next week.


----------



## adfree

The Radio Shack DTX9900 is reasonably quick, has a universal remote that controls the TV's audio amplifier directly, and has an additional scan feature which allows it to add stations after the rotor repositions the antenna. It is my recommendation for non-ReplayTV users. As noted above, it could not make channel selections for either of my ReplayTV 5040s.

It was quick enough (not Insignia speed but faster than the RCA) as opposed to the comments above regarding the DTX-9950 so I suspect they use different chips.


----------



## adfree

My Channel Master CM-7000 and my RCA DTA800 were hooked to the same feed through a splitter and recorded the same RF-48, renumbered 5, program on separate 5040s under poor reception conditions. The DTA800 produced numerous video and audio drop-outs. The CM-7000 was dramatically drop-out free. This was not a scientific experiment but the signal off the attic mounted beam was boosted 22 db at the mast so coax length should not have played a part. Adversity included rain and overcast conditions-shooting through a wet asphalt shingle roof and a big wet decicuous tree.

The CM-7000 is slow, there is about a 5 second delay on channel changing. I don't know if the S input has given me any quality but my perceptions were colored by finding it so slow. The remote is not universal but this is irrelevant for ReplayTV users.

Anyway, it is the only option outside of the Motorola for ReplayTV 5040 users. It doesn't crash, freeze or lose audio like the Motorola either. Check Ebay for the Motorola although WalMart, Lynwood, had them last month. Summit Source took my coupon and $40 for the Channel Master.


----------



## famewolf




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *adfree* /forum/post/14027343
> 
> 
> My Channel Master CM-7000 and my RCA DTA800 were hooked to the same feed through a splitter and recorded the same RF-48, renumbered 5, program on separate 5040s under poor reception conditions. The DTA800 produced numerous video and audio drop-outs. The CM-7000 was dramatically drop-out free. This was not a scientific experiment but the signal off the attic mounted beam was boosted 22 db at the mast so coax length should not have played a part. Adversity included rain and overcast conditions-shooting through a wet asphalt shingle roof and a big wet decicuous tree.
> 
> The CM-7000 is slow, there is about a 5 second delay on channel changing. I don't know if the S input has given me any quality but my perceptions were colored by finding it so slow. The remote is not universal but this is irrelevant for ReplayTV users.
> 
> Anyway, it is the only option outside of the Motorola for ReplayTV 5040 users. It doesn't crash, freeze or lose audio like the Motorola either. Check Ebay for the Motorola although WalMart, Lynwood, had them last month. Summit Source took my coupon and $40 for the Channel Master.



Does the channel master handle subchannels via replaytv as in dialing 022 for channel 2.2? (obviously only useful on manual records).


----------



## cliffcor

I use wirns, so I have set up cahnnels like 2.2 to be 22 with a 243 Zones fine tuning to always send 3 characters.


Works Great.


----------



## adfree

I tried 022 and various alternatives on the Replay remote but did not convince the Channel Master to tune to a subchannel. Obviously, in LIVE Replay viewing, you can use the Channel Master remote to tune to any digital channel or subchannel. I also tried changing the FINE TUNING to require a minimum of 3 digits to be sent without result.


----------



## hdonzis




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *adfree* /forum/post/14062413
> 
> 
> I tried 022 and various alternatives on the Replay remote but did not convince the Channel Master to tune to a subchannel. Obviously, in LIVE Replay viewing, you can use the Channel Master remote to tune to any digital channel or subchannel.



I don't believe that the Replay remote gets sent directly to the IR blaster. First you tune to a channel that the Replay recognizes, and then the Replay tunes the STB. So, there really isn't any difference between entering a channel number through the remote, using channel up and down, selecting a channel through the channel guide, or the Replay tuning to a channel to record a show. If you can't get the STB to tune to the correct channel, then there probably has to be something wrong with the IR configuration. Anyway, my point is that entering "022" on the Replay remote doesn't actually make the Replay send "022" to the STB. Changing the IR fine tuning as described for 3 digits is what makes it send "022" whenever the Replay attempts to tune to channel 22...


Henry


----------



## BaysideBas

DTV Converter Coupon Program Hits Snag
http://www.televisionbroadcast.com/c...its_Snag.shtml 

by TVB Staff | June 13, 2008

Federal officials told lawmakers this week they're running out of postage for the DTV converter coupon program. Bernadette McGuire-Rivera, associate director of the National Telecommunications and Information Administration, told the House Subcommittee on Telecommunications that the program needed more money, "basically to buy more stamps," for sending out coupons, according to Reuters.


Congress authorized $1.5 billion for the program two years ago when it passed the DTV deadline bill. The money, pulled out of the resulting television spectrum auction proceeds, was allocated in two payments; the first one totaling $990 million (less $100 million administrative costs, including postage); the second one, $510 million, (less $600,000 admin).


The program was intended to subsidize digital reception devices for legacy analog TV sets. Congress set up parameters, instructing the NTIA to send up to two $40 coupons per household based on first-come, first serve, requests. The same bill also set an expiration time period of 90 days from date of issue.


Therein lay the snag. Of the 15.4 million coupons mailed out by the NTIA, more than half have already expired. (That's $337,206 at first-class flat ratesalbeit not government bulk rates.) Another 11.3 million have yet to be redeemed.


As many as 20 million TV households rely exclusively on over-the-air television, according to the Government Accountability Office. Some Washington lobbies put the number at closer to 11 million. The reality is, no one knows for sure, and the requests keep pouring in at the NTIA at a rate of around 700,000 per week.


Of the initial $890 million dedicated for the $40 coupons, $638 million has been spent. Because two disbursements were initially approved, the NTIA isn't requesting money that hasn't already been allocated to the program.


----------



## slprp1

I'm looking (and hoping) for a simple solution......










I have three 5000 series replays. Two are together in one room and the other is alone in another room. I recently aquired a Zenith DTT-900 and 901 digital converter (they seem to be the same, other than the analog pass through on the 901).


I have no computer at home, limited knowledge of computers and a very tight budget.


Is there any (simple) way for me to get the replays to control channel changes on the Zenith boxes? I'm very satisfied with the Zeniths and would like to use them. Not having channel change is a major problem and a big dissapointment!


Is there some way of inputting a specific code number on the 5000's (without involving a computer, software, etc.)?


Any suggestions and/or solutions would be greatly appreciated!!


----------



## adfree

I was unsuccessful in trying to control an Insignia with an 5040 . The Insignia is said to be a clone of the Zenith. The only reported successes are the RCA and the Channel Master although I suspect the Digital Stream may be made to work. Please see my posting above in this regard and in regard to direct entry of codes. Codes may be keyed in after enabling Fine Tuning but codes not listed on the machine are rejected. There are postings regarding adding codes through something called WIRNS but I have not tried it as it is complicated and problems could arise.


----------



## swishpan

I have 3 replays that are various '5000' units. I have purchased two Zenith DTT900s for two of them to use as a way to record digitally. I've downloaded KenL's remote codes, and downloaded WiRNS. I have a network, consisting of a cable modem, that feeds a 24 port switch. I am able to do all sorts of transfers between computers on my network, so I know that works. My computers run Vista, but I've also tried on an XP computer, but I can't get the 'shellcmds' file to run via the Net Connect. WiRNS is flaky on all of these computers, the server seems to run, but not the application program. When I configure my ReplayTV for static net settings, it immediately checks the network, finds something strange, then resets the settings to a useable number. The other files are in the proper photo partition, but the pesky shellcmds file won't get there. I'm finally giving up and asking for help. Thanks!!!


----------



## ewilen

I've posted in another thread here about my experiences with the CM-7000 and a 2000-series DVR.


Summary: so far, depending on the IR blaster settings, I have a choice of either (a) ability to control subchannel switching through the IR blaster, but the Program Guide is useless, or (b) ability to use the Program Guide, but no access to subchannels for channels 1 through 9.


I'm intrigued by satpro's success with the RCA DTA800 reported here --and to be honest, a little skeptical. Maybe I need to try setting the IR blaster to send 4 digits instead of 1, 2, or 3.


----------



## ewilen

Thanks for replying, satpro.


I do use DirectTV local. (I also tried Dish local for kicks; however its local station numbers aren't quite as accurate as DirectTV in terms of matching up to the OTA numbers.)


I'm using a Channel Master CM-7000, not the RCA box, so the IR blaster code is 0144 which I believe is a Pioneer code.


If I set the IR blaster via fine tuning to send a minimum of 1 digit (or 2), then for any given channel in the Program Guide, it sends the main channel number, and after a delay the CM defaults to subchannel 1 of that channel. E.g. if I set the DVR to channel 4, the CM receives 04 and then tunes to 4-1. If I tune to 20, the CM receives 20 and then tunes to 20-1.


However I don't think this allows me to set up manual records of subchannels of channels 1 through 9 (in my area, that would be 2, 4, 5, 7, and 9). IIRC you wrote that with your setup you could get the DVR to switch the RCA box to channel 2-2 by tuning the DVR to 0022. If I do that from my remote--or, it seems, from the manual record menu--the DVR just switches to channel 22 and sends 22 to the CM, causing the CM to try to tune 22-1.


I *can* tune to sub-channels above 9 this way. E.g. if I want 44-2, I just set the DVR to 442; it sends 442 to the CM, which tunes 44-2.


The only alternative I've found is to set the IR blaster to send a minimum of 3 digits. With this, if I want e.g. 2-2, I tune the DVR to 22 and it sends 022. If I want 22-1 I tune the DVR to 221 and it sends 221. The problem is that the Program Guide is now useless for tuning or recording. E.g. if I use the Program Guide to go to channel 2, the IR blaster just sends 002, which the CM nonsensically believes to be channel 00.2. A little more reasonably, but still wrong, if I use the Program Guide to go to channel 44, the IR blaster sends 044 and the CM tries to tune 4.4.


Basically I'm surprised that your setup is letting you tune channels 2 and 22 from the Program Guide and channel 2-2 via direct input, but the RCA box and/or the IR blaster operation for the code associated with the dta-100 may just work in a way that gets around the issues I've encountered.


----------



## SeeSpotRun

So if I understand correctly, there are 3 boxes that the a Replay 5040 can control. There is the RCA but that box has lock up issues. There is the Channel Master CM-7000 but subchannels cannot be tuned. Then there is the Zenith boxes but that one requires Wirns to make a change on the Replay's software and you need a newer box so you don't have audio issues.


Is that correct?


I used one of my coupons and bought a Zenith 900 box from Circuit City. They did not have any 901's yet but did have the April 08 boxes (which is what I got).


I hooked it up and the box works but of course there is no built in code to change channels. I am not interested in any of the subchannels and the guide data from the local cable company has the proper channels for the stations I want.


After turning off the "auto turn off" feature, I am happy with the Zenith box. So, can anyone give me a short course on what I need to do to get the IR codes loaded? I do have a photo partition on that replay.


If it is a hassle, I suppose I can always go and get the Channel Master box.


-SeeSpotRun


----------



## famewolf

Just a note that the DTVPal's are available for $59.99 + shipping so $20 after coupon.


Features:

*

Analog pass-though

Switch between digital and analog channels with the push of a button
*


On-screen program guide

See what's showing on every channel with the FREE on-screen program guide

*

Event timer

Set a timer to turn your DTVPal on and tuned to the desired channel before your favorite show starts playing
*


Programming search

Search by name for the shows you want to watch


Alternative audio

Receive second audio feed in alternate language (broadcaster dependent)


Closed-captioning

Easily turn on closed captions using your DTVPal remote control


Parental controls

Block programs you deem inappropriate based on rating or channel


Stereo audio output

Enjoy enhanced sound when connected to your stereo TV


Setup Wizard

Automatic channel selection and easy setup


http://www.dtvpal.com/


----------



## SeeSpotRun

Can a Replay control a DTVpal?


-SeeSpotRun


----------



## slprp1

As I mentioned in an earlier post......

I am soooo desperate for assistance with this problem!......

I have three 5040's. Due to illness and financial constraints, I have had to give up cable and rely solely on three Zenith DT-900's. I need to be able to change channels using the IR blasters (for recording purposes). However, I have limited knowledge of computers, networks, etc. I'm impressed with what I've read about adding a new code for the Zenith CECB's. I have a notebook computer which works off of a cable modem and router, which is in my neighbor's apartment downstairs (he is graciously allowing me to share his cable internet).


Is there a relatively simple method (for me......a non-geek) to download this code to my 5040 units? Bear in mind that they are being used independently in two different rooms, with no network applications whatsoever.

Can I do something temporary just to download the Zenith code and then continue using my Replay's as I always have?

Is there any potential for harming the Replay's in any way?

I'm very satisfied with the Zenith (April) boxes and don't really want to switch to other boxes (or have the extra money to do so).


Is there any chance for me to get this done easily?

(I apologize in advance for not being very computer literate).


Thank you!


----------



## brehob

Has anyone tried controlling an Apex DT250 with a ReplayTV 5K IR blaster?


After mis-reading a post I used one of my coupons on a Zenith DTT900, thinking I could control it, but no-go. With no photo partition on my ReplayTV 5516 I don't think I'll be pushing new blaster codes to it soon.


So I'm hoping somebody's tried the Apex successfully. I'm not optimistic since I've never heard of an Apex cable box, but there's a lot I haven't heard of.


----------



## chain777




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *KenL* /forum/post/13911894



Ken, can you re-upload this image. It's NA.


Thanks


----------



## slprp1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *slprp1* /forum/post/14205684
> 
> 
> As I mentioned in an earlier post......
> 
> I am soooo desperate for assistance with this problem!......
> 
> I have three 5040's. Due to illness and financial constraints, I have had to give up cable and rely solely on three Zenith DT-900's. I need to be able to change channels using the IR blasters (for recording purposes). However, I have limited knowledge of computers, networks, etc. I'm impressed with what I've read about adding a new code for the Zenith CECB's. I have a notebook computer which works off of a cable modem and router, which is in my neighbor's apartment downstairs (he is graciously allowing me to share his cable internet).
> 
> 
> Is there a relatively simple method (for me......a non-geek) to download this code to my 5040 units? Bear in mind that they are being used independently in two different rooms, with no network applications whatsoever.
> 
> Can I do something temporary just to download the Zenith code and then continue using my Replay's as I always have?
> 
> Is there any potential for harming the Replay's in any way?
> 
> I'm very satisfied with the Zenith (April) boxes and don't really want to switch to other boxes (or have the extra money to do so).
> 
> 
> Is there any chance for me to get this done easily?
> 
> (I apologize in advance for not being very computer literate).
> 
> 
> Thank you!



......anyone......PLEASE!!......THANKS!!!!


----------



## KenL




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *chain777* /forum/post/14212309
> 
> 
> Ken, can you re-upload this image. It's NA.
> 
> 
> Thanks



Disregard the serial number in that image, all April 2008 (or newer) DTT900 units seem to be OK.


But get a Zenith DTT901 now if at all possible, those units are all good and use the same blaster code.


----------



## icecow

btw, KenL, if you have a distant mild curiousity whether I got the april zeniths.. Yes, I did, 2, haven't used them yet. I only found/used 2 of the 4 cards I got my hands on.


----------



## slprp1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *SeeSpotRun* /forum/post/14181642
> 
> 
> So if I understand correctly, there are 3 boxes that the a Replay 5040 can control. There is the RCA but that box has lock up issues. There is the Channel Master CM-7000 but subchannels cannot be tuned. Then there is the Zenith boxes but that one requires Wirns to make a change on the Replay's software and you need a newer box so you don't have audio issues.
> 
> 
> Is that correct?
> 
> 
> I used one of my coupons and bought a Zenith 900 box from Circuit City. They did not have any 901's yet but did have the April 08 boxes (which is what I got).
> 
> 
> I hooked it up and the box works but of course there is no built in code to change channels. I am not interested in any of the subchannels and the guide data from the local cable company has the proper channels for the stations I want.
> 
> 
> After turning off the "auto turn off" feature, I am happy with the Zenith box. So, can anyone give me a short course on what I need to do to get the IR codes loaded? I do have a photo partition on that replay.
> 
> 
> If it is a hassle, I suppose I can always go and get the Channel Master box.
> 
> 
> -SeeSpotRun



......Is there a risk factor in downloading this new code to the 5040?

Can it cause any harm to the unit (or create major headaches to resolve)?

Is it a complicated procedure? What other equipment does it require?

Is anyone able to provide specific (step by step) details as to how it's done?

(I've never used Wirns previously for any purpose and am somewhat of a novice but I'm very anxious to be able to use the Zenith to change channels on the 5040 and I'm willing to learn).


......Please......any (detailed) assistance would be greatly appreciated!!


THANKS!!


----------



## famewolf




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *SeeSpotRun* /forum/post/14193236
> 
> 
> Can a Replay control a DTVpal?
> 
> 
> -SeeSpotRun



The dtvpal was just released so I can't say for certain however the assumption is that since it's released by directv it would use the directtv codes which are supported by the replay. Even if it does not the event timer in it would allow you to configure the dtvpal to change to whatever channel you needed at whatever time you needed and not even use an ir blaster theoretically. You wouldn't even have to do manual records..just click on the show you want to record on whatever channel it shows up...let it do a line in record at the same time you have the event on the dtvpal set.


----------



## slprp1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *famewolf* /forum/post/14228065
> 
> 
> The dtvpal was just released so I can't say for certain however the assumption is that since it's released by directv it would use the directtv codes which are supported by the replay. Even if it does not the event timer in it would allow you to configure the dtvpal to change to whatever channel you needed at whatever time you needed and not even use an ir blaster theoretically. You wouldn't even have to do manual records..just click on the show you want to record on whatever channel it shows up...let it do a line in record at the same time you have the event on the dtvpal set.




......Actually, the "DTVpal" is a _Dish Network_ product (not DirectTV).

Supposedly, it uses a Dish Network code.

Has anyone had any (successful) experience using a "DTVpal" with Replaytv?

*BTW* - If you read recent comments from users of the "DTVpal" (on this forum), you'll find that there are several reported "bugs" (some involving the much anticipated program timer), making it questionable as a reliable unit. Additionally, the EPG is reported to be reduced considerably from the (promised) 7 days (which was one of the features that set ths unit apart from the others).

This, combined with the fact that they increased the (long promised) price by $20.00 (at the last minute before the release, no less!) and are charging a shipping charge for _each_ unit, might take this box off of many short lists (or even long lists)......a long awaited dissapointment!


----------



## slprp1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *famewolf* /forum/post/14182284
> 
> 
> Just a note that the DTVPal's are available for $59.99 + shipping so $20 after coupon.
> 
> 
> Features:
> 
> *
> 
> Analog pass-though
> 
> Switch between digital and analog channels with the push of a button
> *
> 
> 
> On-screen program guide
> 
> See what’s showing on every channel with the FREE on-screen program guide
> 
> *
> 
> Event timer
> 
> Set a timer to turn your DTVPal on and tuned to the desired channel before your favorite show starts playing
> *
> 
> 
> Programming search
> 
> Search by name for the shows you want to watch
> 
> 
> Alternative audio
> 
> Receive second audio feed in alternate language (broadcaster dependent)
> 
> 
> Closed-captioning
> 
> Easily turn on closed captions using your DTVPal remote control
> 
> 
> Parental controls
> 
> Block programs you deem inappropriate based on rating or channel
> 
> 
> Stereo audio output
> 
> Enjoy enhanced sound when connected to your stereo TV
> 
> 
> Setup Wizard
> 
> Automatic channel selection and easy setup
> 
> 
> http://www.dtvpal.com/




If you read recent comments from users of the "DTVpal" (on this forum), you'll find that there are several reported "bugs" (some involving the much anticipated program timer), making it questionable as a reliable unit. Additionally, the EPG is reported to be reduced considerably from the (promised) 7 days (which was one of the features that set ths unit apart from the others).

This, combined with the fact that they increased the (long promised) price by $20.00 (at the last minute before the release, no less!) and are charging a shipping charge for each unit, might take this box off of many short lists (or even long lists)......a long awaited dissapointment!


----------



## slprp1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *SeeSpotRun* /forum/post/14181642
> 
> 
> So if I understand correctly, there are 3 boxes that the a Replay 5040 can control. There is the RCA but that box has lock up issues. There is the Channel Master CM-7000 but subchannels cannot be tuned. Then there is the Zenith boxes but that one requires Wirns to make a change on the Replay's software and you need a newer box so you don't have audio issues.
> 
> 
> Is that correct?
> 
> 
> I used one of my coupons and bought a Zenith 900 box from Circuit City. They did not have any 901's yet but did have the April 08 boxes (which is what I got).
> 
> 
> I hooked it up and the box works but of course there is no built in code to change channels. I am not interested in any of the subchannels and the guide data from the local cable company has the proper channels for the stations I want.
> 
> 
> After turning off the "auto turn off" feature, I am happy with the Zenith box. So, can anyone give me a short course on what I need to do to get the IR codes loaded? I do have a photo partition on that replay.
> 
> 
> If it is a hassle, I suppose I can always go and get the Channel Master box.
> 
> 
> -SeeSpotRun



......*please check your private messages*......Thanks!


----------



## slprp1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *KenL* /forum/post/14217247
> 
> 
> Disregard the serial number in that image, all April 2008 (or newer) DTT900 units seem to be OK.
> 
> 
> But get a Zenith DTT901 now if at all possible, those units are all good and use the same blaster code.


*KenL......please check your private messages......Thank you!







*


----------



## rpesq

I purchased a DTVPal ("Pal"), and it does work excellent with my Showstopper. As much as I dislike DISH as a company, this is a quality product. Easily the best CECB that I have used (and I have setup 5 different models, and read ~thoroughly~ about almost every other CECB that exists).


You can use the standard DISH 0775 IR blaster code, and all functions work great. In fact, using that same code with any Universal remote (under the "Satellite" button) allows you to control the DTVpal with your universal remote.


My previous experience using a Digital Stream 9950 with my SS was less-than-satisfactory. The Pal is the opposite. Channel changes have been much faster and reliable, the Pal's tuner is MUCH better than the DS 9950, as I have gained 3 channels and the others show approx 10% stronger signal, and most importantly, I was getting semi-frequent Blue-Screens with the DS 9950 playing thru the Showstopper. None with the Pal. The DTVPal runs cooler, is smaller, and executes all of its functions much faster than the DS 9950.


Potentially, you can manually tune sub-channels with the DTVPal, as any code that starts with a "0" is attempted to be interpreted as an attempt to directly tune a subchannel. Thus, "0022" is 2.2. "22" is interpreted as 22.1.


Now, this does NOT work with the Replay programmed as having DISH service. Entering, for example, "0132" (and wanting channel 13.2) is sent as "132", and is interpreted as 53.2, which I suspect is just the DTVPal tuning the highest number OTA channel in my area, since 132 is obviously invalid entry.


The Pal's Timers function is enough to satisfy my needs to record subchannel programming, at least for now. I have read that some DTVpals have timer quirks, but I have not had any issues. I seem to have the latest shipping firmware, maybe that is a difference.


If Replay would be willing to support one or two CECB's, the DTVPal would be its best choice. The DISH IR codes are already in all of their boxes, and it does interface smoothly. If we could just get a full OTA DTV channel guide, this combination would be excellent.


----------



## famewolf

I'm told the dtvpal WILL support up to 7 days of EPG but is dependent on the information being sent from your local sources so if they are only sending 24 hours of data thats all it has to work with. Very tempted to order at least one dtvpal (my other choice is a channel master since I can probably control it and my antenna rotator at same time from replay with dual ir emitter but the channel master does not do timers....


When you set up a timer does it do it by show in the epg or a specific time/date? If a show shifted an hour would the "timer" adjust if it showed in the EPG on the new time?


I have a cheap dvr recorder too....thinking the dtvpal would be the perfect accessory.


----------



## adfree

My Radio Shack Digital Stream DTX 9950 pass-through model is controlled by the IR Blaster of my Replay 5040 using code 0899. I had none of the problems I experienced with the DTX9900.


----------



## nded




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *adfree* /forum/post/14249353
> 
> 
> My Radio Shack Digital Stream DTX 9950 pass-through model is controlled by the IR Blaster of my Replay 5040 using code 0899. I had none of the problems I experienced with the DTX9900.



Any chance this Rat Shack box has anmorphic 16:9 on an S-Video port?


----------



## BaysideBas




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *nded* /forum/post/14249372
> 
> 
> Any chance this Rat Shack box has anmorphic 16:9 on an S-Video port?



Doesn't look that way:

http://www.radioshack.com/product/in...rt&tab=summary


----------



## chain777

I just picked up a DTX9950 from rat shack. I just hooked it up to the 5040, using code 0899 for DirectTV locals (thanks adfree), and it seems to work perfectly. I can tune all of the channels except a couple sub-channels on PBS and METV. I doesn't have S-Video, but it does do anamorphic. The picture quality is amazing compared to the analog OTA I was using.


I was going to go with the Zenith, and may still get one, but I didn't really feel like messing with Wirns. I've never used it, but may have to learn if I want all the channels mapped correctly, or if I end up with a Zenith box.


I haven't played around with it much, but I'll report back if I find anything wrong, or interesting.


----------



## jastori

Can anyone comment about whether the DTVPal supports anamorphic output?


EDIT: Seems that it does according to a couple of other on-line references.... from CNET Review:


• Full: Fills the screen on wide-screen programs, but distorts the aspect ratio on analog 4:3 TVs. However, this mode keeps wide-screen programs in the correct aspect ratio and fills the screen on wide-screen TVs.


Thanks!


----------



## SeeSpotRun

I ordered a DTVpal last week and it should be here soon.


I look forword to finding out if it can be controlled by the replay as it. According to the manual (on-line), it should work with standard DTV codes.


-SeeSpotRun


----------



## SeeSpotRun

Ok, I got the DTVpal and set it up.


The good news is that code 0775 will change channels. It looks like codes 1005, 1070, and 1071 are likely to work too because they made the light on the DTVpal blink but I haven't gone further with them. The setup is pretty slick, including a mini tv window so that while making changes, you can still watch your show. It does have analog pass through, has the ability to do timed events, has a "zoom" feature to change aspect ratios and has a much better guide than the prior Zenith box.


Now the bad news... The replay will not turn the DTVpal box on. As a result, it needs to be left on with the power save feature disabled. When you do that, you get a warning about the DTVpal not being able to do system maintainence. Also, I think that I had a stronger signal using the previous Zenith box. When the signal is too low on the DTVpal, a screen will come up offering help. The only way to get off that screen is to hit the cancel button or use chanel up or down. This a big problem because if you have to always leave the box on, and then at some point the signal gets too low, then the box will be stuck at the "signal too low" screen even if the replay issues a channel change command and you will end up with that for your entire recording.


-SeeSpotRun


----------



## blabber




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *SeeSpotRun* /forum/post/14279439
> 
> 
> ...Now the bad news... The replay will not turn the DTVpal box on. As a result, it needs to be left on with the power save feature disabled. ...



Same problem with my Digital Stream DTX-9900 unit. Strange, since it does turn the unit on during the testing of blaster codes during the search (code 0899 is the one), but won't do it in normal operation.


Maybe this is because there is only one blaster signal for on and off (like a toggle) and it doesn't want to switch it off by mistake?


----------



## ewilen

How easy is it to get the Replay to make the DTVPal tune subchannels over the IRblaster?


----------



## SeeSpotRun




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ewilen* /forum/post/14286040
> 
> 
> How easy is it to get the Replay to make the DTVPal tune subchannels over the IRblaster?



I am going to have to plead ignorance on the subchannels. Other than using channel up or down, I don't know how to turn to a subchannel using the remote. In my area, there is only one sub channel and it is all weather so I haven't put any effort in to it.


-SeeSpotRun


----------



## georgepds

FYI, here is the list of digital converters supported by TIVO

http://www3.tivo.com/setupandsupport...ConverterBoxes 


"Coupon-Eligible Digital Converter Boxes


If you aren't ready to buy a digital-ready TV, and plan to purchase a digital converter box to work with your existing TiVo setup, please review the following for coupon-eligible Digital Converter Boxes:

Supported Models


* Insignia NS-DXA1

* Venturer STB7766G

* Magnavox TB100MW9

* RCA DTA 800A

* GE 22729

* Zenith DTT900

* Channel Master CM-7000

* Lasonic LTA-260

* Philco TB100HH9

* Samsonic FT300A

* Tivax STB-T9

* Artec T3Apro


Not Supported


* Digital Stream DTX9000


Please note, a software update (available late-Summer) will be required in order to control the digital converter boxes. Affected customers will be notified by email when the release is available."


----------



## pakcikkayo

Got CM7000 for my Replay and it works okay with remote on hand and changing the channel manually but schedule recordings not working since :

- the IR blaster do not turn on the CM7000 automatically - does this means CM7000 need to be on all the time?

- IR Blaster did not tune to the channel it suppose to record. It recorded whatever channel it was on before.


So are you guys having the same experience. What good is the IR Blaster if it can't automatically tuned to the channel it supposed to record and turn on the CM7000 (and off once done)?


Please advise.


Edit: spelling.


----------



## famewolf

Here's something I have not seen anyone mention on dtvpal's....if you are giving it a lineup that doesn't have all your locals like a cable feed where most of the channels match it won't let you set up a manual record for a channel not in the lineup....on the dtvpal lets say you have two subchannels...9-1 and 9-2....entering a record for 9 works fine...if you would like to do a record of 9-2 manually and channel 10 exists in the lineup but is not a "real" channel you can setup a manual record for channel "10"....the dtvpal drops to the next lowest channel which in this case is 9-2. This won't work if you have a 9-1, 9-2 and 9-3 as you could only get to 9-1 and 9-3 but you can also delete those "weather only" channels or dupe channels that you don't need. Hope someone finds this useful.


----------



## slprp1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *pakcikkayo* /forum/post/14358526
> 
> 
> Got CM7000 for my Replay and it works okay with remote on hand and changing the channel manually but schedule recordings not working since :
> 
> - the IR blaster do not turn on the CM7000 automatically - does this means CM7000 need to be on all the time?
> 
> - IR Blaster did not tune to the channel it suppose to record. It recorded whatever channel it was on before.
> 
> 
> So are you guys having the same experience. What good is the IR Blaster if it can't automatically tuned to the channel it supposed to record and turn on the CM7000 (and off once done)?
> 
> 
> Please advise.
> 
> 
> Edit: spelling.



The Replay units were never designed to control power on/off on these devices (or any type of cable/satellite box). You must leave the converter box on.


Have you tried to use the CM-7000 to record (while leaving it on)?


Does it change channels at the time of the recording (if left on)?


----------



## pakcikkayo

Okay, got it. CM-7000 need to be on.


It recorded fine but we only watch/recording one channel (PBS). I think IR blaster change the channel as required.


Now I need to find a way to turn on the CM-7000 on recording time instead of leaving it on all the time. Such a waste of energy..it creates unnecessary heat.


----------



## nded




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *pakcikkayo* /forum/post/14394805
> 
> 
> Okay, got it. CM-7000 need to be on.
> 
> 
> It recorded fine but we only watch/recording one channel (PBS). I think IR blaster change the channel as required.
> 
> 
> Now I need to find a way to turn on the CM-7000 on recording time instead of leaving it on all the time. Such a waste of energy..it creates unnecessary heat.



Please feel free to leave it on! Based on history, global warming is likely to be positive for most of mankind while the additional carbon, rain, and warmth should also promote plant growth that can sustain an expanding world population. Global change is inevitable; warmer is better; richer is healthier. Complete details can be found at http://www.stanford.edu/~moore/Boon_To_Man.html


----------



## BigDon64

How about using a Replaytv 5040 with both a Dish network receiver and the DTVPal? Do I need to change the remote address for one or would that work at all?


Thanks for the help!


Don


----------



## randaltw

Does anybody have a simple summary of what works and what the codes are?


Thanks,

Todd


----------



## slprp1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *randaltw* /forum/post/14572216
> 
> 
> Does anybody have a simple summary of what works and what the codes are?
> 
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Todd



This can vary from one Replay series to another.


In the interim......from my personal experience, using a 5000 series unit)

Listed in order of overall performance:

Channel Master CM-7000 (uses code #0144) - Excellent performance overall. Best for weaker signals. Picture quality excells over all other boxes tested. Front panel switches are glitchy (not an issue for most users but an annoyance regardless). Build quality seems better than average.
Digital Stream DTX-9950/DSP-7700 (uses code #7470) - Very good performance overall. Not quite as sensitive as the CM but will work well in most situations. Channel changing (using aforementioned code #) is swift and doesn't lag on previous channel.
DTV PAL - (uses code #7775) - Good picture quality and sensitivity (similar to DS). Best

on-screen displays and EPG. Has various _known_ problems with _clock and timer_ functions but if being controlled by Replay, this is of _no consequence_.
Apex 250/502 (uses code #7470) - Decent performance overall but has some sensitivity issues and produces pale color and a (slight) greenish cast. Overall picture quality only decent. _Limited recommendation_. Channel changing (using aforementioned code #) is swift and doesn't lag on previous channel.
RCA DTA800B1 - (can't recall code #) - Poorly performing box overall (both sensitivity and picture quality were worse than the above). - _Not recommended_ (for Replay users and in general).


----------



## DGerman

Nobody seems to mention that OTA DTV is in the UHF band.

After buying a converter at best buy (using the $40) and

Then one from R-shack,

and climbing on the roof to add a UHF antenna and

then borrowing a nice Samsung unit.


All I can get is Korean game shows









and religious stations .


I had been getting nice analog.










07006 zip is about 20 miles from NYC.



antennaweb.org is a great site


but looks like I need more height.


Too bad I cannot find anyone that sells antenna mast anymore.


----------



## nded

Gees, how hard did you look?


Try http://www.google.com/search?hl=en&q...+pole&aq=f&oq= 


Your next mission is to escape from a wet paper bag.


----------



## gracz

OK as a broadcast engineer, I read quite a few of the threads on the AVS forum, and reply / help as needed, and I have to say this was by far the funniest reply I have EVER seen. I laughed my a_ _ off for about 5 minutes.










The combination of the comment, and the picture are priceless.

Thanks for the laugh.

*On a serious note*, I have not hooked up my DTV Pal box to my Panasonic Showstopper yet, but from what I have read here it should work from an IR code standpoint, but as the following post from *rpesq* states "Now, this does NOT work with the Replay programmed as having DISH service. Entering, for example, "0132" (and wanting channel 13.2) is sent as "132", and is interpreted as 53.2, which I suspect is just the DTVPal tuning the highest number OTA channel in my area, since 132 is obviously invalid entry."

My question is, what service do you tell it you have?


I will post my findings after I hook it up later today, but if anyone has any helpful tips, I would appreciate it.


----------



## hdonzis




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *gracz* /forum/post/14666159
> 
> 
> Entering, for example, "0132" (and wanting channel 13.2) is sent as "132", and is interpreted as 53.2, which I suspect is just the DTVPal tuning the highest number OTA channel in my area, since 132 is obviously invalid entry."



Keep in mind that what you enter on the remote control and what the ReplayTV tunes to and sends out the IR blaster are two different things. Just like your TV, you can enter all the leading zeros you want, but entering 0003 probably just tunes to channel 3 (on an old analog TV, which probably doesn't take 4 digits anyways, but it's just an example). So, if you want the ReplayTV to send 0132 out the IR blaster whether you enter 0132 or just 132 on the remote, you have to fine tune the IR blaster setting (using 243-Zones) for a minimum of 4 digits. If that is the only thing holding you up, then just making this setting should take care of the problem...


Henry


----------



## nded




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *gracz* /forum/post/14666159
> 
> 
> OK as a broadcast engineer, I read quite a few of the threads on the AVS forum, and reply / help as needed, and I have to say this was by far the funniest reply I have EVER seen. I laughed my a_ _ off for about 5 minutes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The combination of the comment, and the picture are priceless.
> 
> Thanks for the laugh.....snip....



Thank you for the kind words - sometimes I'm afraid I have a tendency to go too far, so it is good to hear that my light-hearted response was taken as intended.


----------



## rpesq

Forcing the IR blaster to send 4 digits does not help whatsoever, it still sends, for example, 132 to the box regardless of how you set the minimum digits, and the DTVpal (or TR40CRA) tunes to the highest OTA. I have tried every advanced configuration combination available, and you simply cannot tune subchannels. If you want subchannels to be recorded, you need to use the DTVPal/TR40CRA timers, and set a manual record with no channel to be tuned on your replay. If you simply want to tune to a subchannel, tune to any main channel with you replay, then use the dtv box remote to switch channels there.


BTW, the TR40CRA is significantly more reliable. No timer failures yet for me, 3 weeks+ steady use.


----------



## SD_Shadow

called Replaytv today.

800.933.5899 waited on hold for 20 min.

the lady I talked was very nice, but said she couldn't set up a channel guide that would work for me, because the the converter boxes will not work with the replaytvs.

then I told her that I was using the Dish local channel guide with my RCA dta-800b (I know it's a crappy unit but I bought it before I checked this site and I used my other coupon on philco tb100hh9 ) but I didn't want all the channels that come with that channel guide.

she said I was very lucky it was working at all, because they have been getting lots of calls from people who wanted to know how to get there converter boxes to work with repaytv.

tried to explain all she need to do was take my local programing guide and make it Cable box channel guide, but she just kept saying she didn't know how to do that.

not that I'm surprised about any of this

I gave her my email address and she said she added it to the report she was making, if I receive an email from replay I will post it here and I'm holding my breath till then.

also told her I would be calling back to see if anything had changed


maybe if enough of us call they will listen


----------



## rswelter

Yes I hope they listen. I know some of us, Myself included, paid for lifetime programing.


I am sure there is someone out there that can write the code that can do what we want. The question is will replay tv spend the money to get it done.


I dont want to give up on my Panasonic pvhs 2000. its been going strong since I bought new.


----------



## randaltw




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *slprp1* /forum/post/14583463
> 
> 
> This can vary from one Replay series to another.
> 
> 
> In the interim......from my personal experience, using a 5000 series unit)
> 
> Listed in order of overall performance:
> 
> Channel Master CM-7000 (uses code #0144) - Excellent performance overall. Best for weaker signals. Picture quality excells over all other boxes tested. Front panel switches are glitchy (not an issue for most users but an annoyance regardless). Build quality seems better than average.
> Digital Stream DTX-9950/DSP-7700 (uses code #7470) - Very good performance overall. Not quite as sensitive as the CM but will work well in most situations. Channel changing (using aforementioned code #) is swift and doesn't lag on previous channel.
> DTV PAL - (uses code #7775) - Good picture quality and sensitivity (similar to DS). Best
> 
> on-screen displays and EPG. Has various _known_ problems with _clock and timer_ functions but if being controlled by Replay, this is of _no consequence_.
> Apex 250/502 (uses code #7470) - Decent performance overall but has some sensitivity issues and produces pale color and a (slight) greenish cast. Overall picture quality only decent. _Limited recommendation_. Channel changing (using aforementioned code #) is swift and doesn't lag on previous channel.
> RCA DTA800B1 - (can't recall code #) - Poorly performing box overall (both sensitivity and picture quality were worse than the above). - _Not recommended_ (for Replay users and in general).



Sorry for the late response on this (and thanks very much for your response!). I have a 5040 that I've never hacked/upgraded. I guess I should go with one of the first three. I have OTA and pretty strong digital signals from attic mounted antennas and towers


----------



## paynemic

I get fairly poor analog OTA reception with my replay, but all my digital tuners (HTPC and HDTV w/built-in tuner) get EXCELLENT HDTV signal. Can I expect improved video quality using one of these boxes? Isn't that the theoretical purpose of the whole conversion? Also, is the first box ont the definitive list (CM7000, I think) working well for most people?

Mike


----------



## slprp1

I originally recommended the DTVpal/TR-40CRA for use with ReplayTV (see below).

Although it's still one (of a limited number of boxes) that's compatible with the IR blaster, I've since noticed two new problems when using this box in conjunction with a ReplayTV. This has caused me to reconsider recommending it to ReplayTV users.

*Firstly*:

The picture quality is worse than I originally reported. Especially on CBS, NBC and PBS (at least in the NYC area). I have to assume that either my original comparisons were with other channels and/or the picture quality has worsened over time. It's still halfway decent but poorer (in general) than most boxes I've tested. The primary problem is mediocre resolution (perhaps Dish Network did this intentionally to get more subscribers for their satellite service!).

*Secondly* (and perhaps more important):

On occasion, reception will be poor and I've found that (especially late at night), signals for some channels will go off completely (for maintainance...... perhaps?).

If you've programmed a recording on the Replay and the signal happens to be diminished or out completely, this box refuses to change channels!!......

How ridiculous is this?......once the signal goes out, you must change the channel by scanning up or down. The box won't respond to a direct input of a channel from the Replay (or even it's own remote control)......

therefore rendering it useless for the Replay (under these conditions). Granted, this condition may only be infrequent but it happened to me twice recently and I completely lost the shows that I intended to record!!









Original list/review follows:

Channel Master CM-7000 (uses code #0144) - Excellent performance overall. Best for weaker signals. Picture quality excells over all other boxes tested. Front panel switches are glitchy (not an issue for most users but an annoyance regardless). On screen displays are annoyingly small and difficult to read (even on larger screens).

Build quality seems better than average.
Digital Stream DTX-9950/DSP-7700 (uses code #7470) - Very good performance overall. Not quite as sensitive as the CM but will work well in most situations. Channel changing (using aforementioned code #) is swift and doesn't lag on previous channel. Has odd vertical jump/roll primarily during commercial breaks and occasionally when scenes change during programs themselves. Occurs only when used with ReplayTV unit (5000 series).

May be considered minor by some but can be annoying.
DTV PAL/TR-40CRA - (uses code #7775) - Good picture quality and sensitivity (similar to DS), however, on certain channels there is a distinct lack of resolution, resulting in poorer than average picture quality (on these channels). For the record, the channels affected by this are CBS. NBC and PBS (in the NYC area). Best on-screen displays and EPG. However, has various known problems with clock, timer and EPG functions.

If being controlled by Replay, this may be of no consequence.
Apex 250/502 (uses code #7470) - Decent performance overall but has some sensitivity issues and produces pale color and a (slight) greenish cast. Overall picture quality only decent. Limited recommendation. Channel changing (using aforementioned code #) is swift and doesn't lag on previous channel.
RCA DTA800B1 - (can't recall code #) - Poorly performing box overall (both sensitivity and picture quality were worse than the above). - Not recommended (for Replay users and in general).


----------



## slprp1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *paynemic* /forum/post/14865405
> 
> 
> I get fairly poor analog OTA reception with my replay, but all my digital tuners (HTPC and HDTV w/built-in tuner) get EXCELLENT HDTV signal. Can I expect improved video quality using one of these boxes? Isn't that the theoretical purpose of the whole conversion? Also, is the first box ont the definitive list (CM7000, I think) working well for most people?
> 
> Mike



I can't speak for most people but I've had very good to excellent results using the CM box with ReplayTV. It's been powered on 24/7 for approx. three months and has worked very efficiently.

PQ is better than any other box I've tested (both with and without Replay functionality).

The only complaints that I have is that it lags on the previous channel before changing and the channel changing process is slower than I would like.

Additionally, the front panel switches are defective (on all CM boxes) and the original remote is mediocre (since I basically use the Replay remote, it's not too significant).


BTW, the primary purpose of the conversion (at least from a marketing standpoint) is to get consumers to purchase new, digital HDTV's. The improved PQ with (most of) these converter boxes is merely a bonus for users of older (SD) sets. Eventually we will all have digital TV's and these boxes will basically become obsolete.


----------



## randaltw




> Quote:
> I get fairly poor analog OTA reception with my replay...



Mike, only with the replaytv? Do other tvs with analog tuners in your home also get the same poor reception? If no, then it's just probably the tuner in the replay not being as sensitive.


If yes, then it's just probably interference / trees / etc. If you get ghosting on your analogs, that equates to multipath in the digital world, which basically means the signal is bouncing around and your antenna(s) are picking it up a couple two / three different times from slightly different angles. Your digital picture still looks good because, well...it's digital and it's either great or non-existent. The newer digital tuners in these converter boxers and in hdtv's themselves use a lot of hardware correction and deal with / correct the multipath issue pretty well.


slprp1, thanks a lot for that update. I love CM products, all my antennas and pre-amps are CMs. I was leaning very heavily toward that box, but I'm not a big fan of the slow channel tuning reported, not just by you, by others too. I'll probably go with the DTX/DSP. I'm waiting on a coupon, so I have a week or two to think about it still.


This is a great thread, thanks to all for posting.


Todd


----------



## slprp1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *randaltw* /forum/post/14868503
> 
> 
> slprp1, thanks a lot for that update. I love CM products, all my antennas and pre-amps are CMs. I was leaning very heavily toward that box, but I'm not a big fan of the slow channel tuning reported, not just by you, by others too. I'll probably go with the DTX/DSP. I'm waiting on a coupon, so I have a week or two to think about it still.
> 
> 
> This is a great thread, thanks to all for posting.
> 
> 
> Todd



Todd:

You're welcome!......and thanks for your input as well.


Since you're leaning towards the DS boxes, I wanted to mention one issue I had with them (other than the fact that they're not quite as sensitive as the CM).

This occurs mainly during commercial breaks, so it's not a major problem.

However, it can and will occur occasionally when scenes change during programs as well. When it does, it's a bigger issue.

There is a vertical jump and/or roll when commercials change or immediately at the beginning and end of commercial breaks. This is not too significant but when it occurs during programs (when scenes change), it can be quite annoying. It appears to be some sort of a vertical instability and/or overload condition which has an effect on the Replay unit's (5000 series) video circuits and/or tuner.

It doesn't occur when the box is connected directly to the TV.


This has occured with three 9950 boxes and two 7700 boxes. I exchanged them, thinking that the boxes themselves were defective. Same result with all of them.

I also tested these boxes on three Replay units (all 5000 series). Same result.

It's a weird problem that I've never seen with any other of the boxes I've tested with the Replay units.


It's unfortunate, as I'm otherwise satisfied with the way these boxes function with my Replay units.


......I would go with the CM vs. the DS......the channel changing delay is really not that significant.

......However, I neglected (in my original list of Replay compatible boxes) to mention that the CM's on screen displays are annoyingly small and difficult to read (even on larger screens).

I edited my most recent version of this list (above) to reflect this problem.


----------



## randaltw

Hmmm, that certainly is an interesting issue. I probably wouldn't mind the CM, the more I think about it, because the only thing this converter box would be used for is for feeding the Replay.


And I don't use the replay to watch live TV (I have a high def Sammy DLP, so I spit the coax, feed the Sammy it's own line, and watch it in HDTV when I'm going live). So I suppose I would never even see the channel lag, except when starting playback of new recordings (probably catch a second or two of the previous channel), which I can live with.


And same deal with the CM's menus, guide, etc. I would never use them after setting it up the first time. It would just sit there, with the replay controlling the channels for recording and that's it.


I'm interested in getting this going now, as my analog CBS gets a lot of interference, but the digital feed is perfect (on the Sammy DLP, and on both analog tvs upstairs being feed by the two Zenith 901's I have up there). It will be nice to have that cleared up when playing replay recordings.


Todd


----------



## BaysideBas

I went the CM7000 route and I'm very pleased. The sensitivity is excellent [my CBS signal strength gave an Accurian and two Samsungs fits, but the CM has just rolled along]. The PQ is better than I've seen from the others. I agree that the on screen titles are a tad small, but that's not an issue since the boxes only feed the Replays. As to the slowness of channel change, has anyone tried to tweak the Replay's settings to send an Enter command?


----------



## slprp1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BaysideBas* /forum/post/14876614
> 
> 
> I went the CM7000 route and I'm very pleased. The sensitivity is excellent [my CBS signal strength gave an Accurian and two Samsungs fits, but the CM has just rolled along]. The PQ is better than I've seen from the others. I agree that the on screen titles are a tad small, but that's not an issue since the boxes only feed the Replays. As to the slowness of channel change, has anyone tried to tweak the Replay's settings to send an Enter command?



Have you?......I tried this and it seemed to make no difference whatsoever.

......am I doing something wrong?


Thanks!


----------



## icecow

Don't listen to him










Find all the answers about these boxes here:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DFuMO9oazwQ


----------



## BaysideBas




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *slprp1* /forum/post/14881840
> 
> 
> Have you?......I tried this and it seemed to make no difference whatsoever.
> 
> ......am I doing something wrong?
> 
> 
> Thanks!



No, I didn't try since I don't find it to be a problem in my setup.


And they're right, bovine flatulence is a big component of the global warming concern....


----------



## OldRelayer

I think I have the original Panasonic replayTV device, a showstopper 2000. I just bought 2 converter boxes at Radio Shack and asked if there were differences between boxes and of course they said no and I was stupid enough to believe them.


I am really confused and all you know way more than I do about IR blasting(whatever that is) and other issues. The first thing that I am wondering is how will the converter know which channel you want, it seems like you control the channel through the remote to the converter. It would have been much easier if they just had a feed through output that let you take the analog signal once converted and let the DVR choose which channel it needs, I can't get my brain around how this will work. It might be all for not because one of the post I saw said that ReplayTV isn't going to support digital programming on these older systems. Not sure how that is going to work, the whole reason I bought this one was for the lifetime program guide that we use extensively. The only input to the DVR that I can see working is one of the inputs, because my converter box does have composite video and audio out and I assume that would work once you got the right station but then it is just another recording and would be very hard to recognize. The whole thing is a big mess. I don't have cable and we watch literally no live TV, we record everything. I sure don't need another monthly bill, is there any way out of here or are we just dead in the water come February. I did read enough posts to get blood shot eyes and I still don't know what is going on or how to make this all work.


Help if you can,

Barry


----------



## dotheDVDeed

Are any of the STBs capable of tuning subchannels by sending 3 digits via IR?


Or do they all require a 'POINT' to be sent?


----------



## 9T8XK8




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *icecow* /forum/post/13397629
> 
> 
> Ya know a replaytv recording at High Quality from a digital-analog converter box with an svideo out isn't going to be too bad
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> by my estimates.



I took a look at the guts of a ReplayTV 50xx and the S-video output is a simple analog filter of the reconstructed Composite video output. I expect that the input of a high quality TV will separate Chroma and Luminance better than my RTV.


Jeff


----------



## SD_Shadow




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *OldRelayer* /forum/post/14903750
> 
> 
> I think I have the original Panasonic replayTV device, a showstopper 2000. I just bought 2 converter boxes at Radio Shack ...
> 
> ...
> 
> Help if you can,
> 
> Barry



OldRelayer let's start with which converter boxes did you get?


----------



## hongcho

Thanks for all the helpful information in this thread and on this site.


I have a ReplayTV/Showstopper 2xxx and was starting to wonder about the digital transition. So, after reading quite a bit of posts on this site, I got Channel Master CM-7000 and set it up using S-Video and the remote code 0144.


For me, DirecTV local provided the channel number mapping that was closest to the OTA.


As for subchannels... There were two channels that I had to be able to record: 26.2 and 36.2 (local Korean broadcast station). I can tell my ReplayTV to tune to 26.2 by typing 262, 36.2 by 362.


Sure, the program info wasn't correct, but it is incorrect anyway for those channels. At least, I can set up manual recordings, and that's good enough for me.


Thanks.


Hong.


----------



## rswelter




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *SD_Shadow* /forum/post/14954853
> 
> 
> OldRelayer let's start with which converter boxes did you get?



i may be in the same boat as the poster. i have a panny pvhs2000 and would like to feed it with a zenith dt901. is this possible?


thanx in advance


----------



## jefflash

Just wanted to pass along confirmation that my Showstopper 2000 works with the RCA STB7766G1. I picked the RCA unit up at Target yesterday for $59.99 (minus the $40 coupon).


Incidentally, it's hard to tell from just looking at the box that this is made by RCA -- the only logo is on the bottom next to the bar code. On the front, it says "Digital-to-Analog Converter Box." that should help you recognize it vs. all the others that Target has.


I first hooked up the RCA right to the TV to make sure I knew which channels I should get. There's about 6 "primary" channels, and 3 "dot" channels (e.g. 5.2, 9.2, 9.3).


I hooked the RCA up to my Replay, set it to "Satellite," and chose the local DirecTV lineup, since the channel guide on that matched the same channels I was getting over the air.


Then, I went through all of the remote codes to see which one worked -- after a lot of trial and error, I found that code 0790 worked. I was even able to set this on my all-in-one remote too.


After the long download of program listings, I was able to get everything set up and working great. The only two problems:

- I am not able to get the "dot" channels -- though I'm not really too concerned about missing them.

- I had to go through and delete/hide all the extra DirectTV listings that were in my Program Guide, since I really can't get them. Most delete fine, though my Showstopper freezes up when it hits one specific channel. I'm not sure what the problem is, though I'm just going to try to avoid that channel and it should work okay. An annoying bug, though not the end of the world.


----------



## rswelter

thanks for the info, let us know if you get that bug fixed...

cheers


----------



## Darkside

Has anyone tried the new dtvpal PLUS box? It's listed for $69.99. The previous model dtvpal is $59.99.

Quote from Dish: "Enhanced Digital Tuner (DTVPal Plus)

Tuner optimized to improve signal strength in weak signal conditions"


----------



## bvanbens

Success.

I was able to get my RCA Model DTA809 Digital TV Converter to also work with IR code 7911 as well. Purchased this RCA box at Target in Dec 2008.

My replaytv is a 5040.

I'm also using it with the WiRNS software and 7 day free trial to the Schedules Direct services.


It seems to be working ok. If it keeps working for the next few days I'll pay to $20.00/year fee to keep the guide working.


----------



## hdonzis




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bvanbens* /forum/post/15435144
> 
> 
> I'm also using it with the WiRNS software and 7 day free trial to the Schedules Direct services.
> 
> 
> It seems to be working ok. If it keeps working for the next few days I'll pay to $20.00/year fee to keep the guide working.



Unless you live outside of the US, there's no reason to use the Schedules Direct service. You can simply type your ZIP code into WiRNS just as you configure SD and your Replay to get the same guide data into WiRNS...


Henry


----------



## bvanbens

That default method didn't seem to work to give me the correct over the air guide. It provided the standard analog transmission stations, not the DTV ones.


Do you think after Feb and the analog stations die that the default guide will be accurate and list the DTV stations ?


----------



## hdonzis




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bvanbens* /forum/post/15435605
> 
> 
> That default method didn't seem to work to give me the correct over the air guide. It provided the standard analog transmission stations, not the DTV ones.
> 
> 
> Do you think after Feb and the analog stations die that the default guide will be accurate and list the DTV stations ?



You'll need to explain more about your situation. 'Cause you enter the same info in SD as you do in the Replay and WiRNS and you should have the same lineups to choose from. They all use Zap2It for their guide data and it should be pretty much the same. I'm not sure which lineups you were playing with from SD, but the same lineups should be available both on your Replay and WiRNS using the same ZIP code...


I haven't played with SD in quite awhile, so are you saying that they have some OTA Digital lineups that aren't part of Zap2It? When I look at the Zap2It website, I see the analog DTV stations listed. I guess you are saying that Replay isn't providing the DTV stations when you pick the antenna input instead? I suppose that makes sense since they know that the Replay can't tune to those DTV subchannel stations. However, as long as you are using WiRNS anyways, you might be able to choose a satellite lineup and edit the remap file to prune it down to just the OTA DTV stations so that you can use the free guide. Although, I suppose that 20 bucks a year isn't too much if it makes like easier. But, you still end up with the same remapping in order to get subchannels to work, so you might as well use a satellite lineup with the correct local information...


I don't know what DNNA will do after Feb. Obviously the cable and satellite inputs will still work the same and only the Antenna input won't function any longer. I don't know what their plans are to work with the OTA lineups after that time. Right now, they are sticking with the channels that the coax input can accept, which are the analog channels and not the digital channels. After Feb, since the coax input won't be usable for direct antennae input any longer, it seems like they should switch over to providing the DTV OTA lineups instead and assume that you are using a DTV tuner. However, the Replay doesn't allow selecting Antennae except from the coax input, so it would take software upgrades to make it all work that you could choose one of the video inputs with an OTA lineup instead. I don't see that happening...


Henry


----------



## richard.chen1

is anyone able to get replaytv 5040 to turn on channelmaster cm-7000 automatically (instead of having to have the cm7000 turned on all the time)? i called replaytv, told them i had an old pioneer cable box, they said replaytv should turn it on automatically. thanks


----------



## randaltw

I use the CM box, I leave it turned on all the time, and even when I lose power the box comes back on powered up, no issues. Once in a while the CM box gets out of synch somehow with the digital signal and I just get a black screen with "No data" bouncing around the screen. That's happened maybe 5 times in the last 2 months.


Todd


----------



## Bobcrane




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *icecow* /forum/post/13397629
> 
> 
> Ya know a replaytv recording at High Quality from a digital-analog converter box with an svideo out isn't going to be too bad
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> by my estimates.



Would we be better off finding an old SIR-t451 for the anamporhic support? I don't recall how they do with tuning in the subs.


----------



## boekjar




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *SD_Shadow* /forum/post/14813334
> 
> 
> called Replaytv today.
> 
> 800.933.5899 waited on hold for 20 min.
> 
> the lady I talked was very nice, but said she couldn't set up a channel guide that would work for me, because the the converter boxes will not work with the replaytvs.
> 
> ...
> 
> tried to explain all she need to do was take my local programing guide and make it Cable box channel guide, but she just kept saying she didn't know how to do that.
> 
> not that I'm surprised about any of this
> 
> I gave her my email address and she said she added it to the report she was making, if I receive an email from replay I will post it here and I'm holding my breath till then.
> 
> also told her I would be calling back to see if anything had changed
> 
> 
> maybe if enough of us call they will listen



I called that 800-number yesterday, and it was reported as disconnected. Too bad for me, since my ReplayTV tells me to call that number if my Cable Provider is not currently listed.

Back in college, I remember calling in, and had to fax in a channel listing from the Cable Provider that wasn't listed then either. I think they just forwarded my fax on to Tribune Media Services, at any rate.

(And it's still entered! Illinois Institute of Technology - Cable in the 60616 Zip Code!)


Is there somebody/something I can contact at Tribune Media Services to get this same thing done...?


----------



## dstoffa




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *boekjar* /forum/post/15457931
> 
> 
> I called that 800-number yesterday, and it was reported as disconnected.
> 
> 
> Is there somebody/something I can contact at Tribune Media Services to get this same thing done...?



DNNA no longer has a toll-free number. Their contact info (from the DNNA Website) is:


Customer Support:
*Customer Service and Technical Support*:

Phone: 254-299-2705 for all ReplayTV set top box issues

Phone: 254-224-0240 for all PC Edition issues

Fax: (972) 559-3698

Online Technical Support: Many of our customer's issues are documented in our easy to use Knowledge Base and FAQs. Please note: ReplayTV does not provide support via email.


Operating Hours:

Monday through Friday, 8:30AM to 5:00PM (PT) (Excluding Holidays)


I cannot believe they won't release some type of statement regarding the DTV switch in the coming weeks.... I'll give them credit since they did send messages about the DST switches a few years back...


Cheers!

-Doug


----------



## nimar

I have a replaytv showstopper, and I just purchased two Alpha Digital AT2016 converter boxes (I understand these are the same as TIVAX STB T9). Does someone know how to make these two work together. I tried telling the replaytv that I have Dish network (because the channel lineup matches with the OTA lineup) and then I manually went through every single code, but I couldn't get the converter box to power up.


Its possible that the one of the codes works for this converter but it doesn't cause the unit to power up. Does anyone know a code that will work?


Also, there is a serial port on the converter, has anyone gotten the replaytv to work with the serial port. If so, I can just go out and buy a null modem.


I appreciate any help.


----------



## OldRelayer

I would be very interested as well. Is there any documentation somewhere as to the interactive codes? Somehow people are finding them, but I don't know where.


Thanks,

Barry


----------



## replay 5504 user




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jefflash* /forum/post/14993151
> 
> 
> Just wanted to pass along confirmation that my Showstopper 2000 works with the RCA STB7766G1. I picked the RCA unit up at Target yesterday for $59.99 (minus the $40 coupon).



Jefflash - Does your Showstopper 2000 change channels properly on the RCA STB7766G1? I have the same RCA unit from Target and am using it with my Replay 5504, but cannot get it to tune channels correctly because the Replay seems to repeat the channel. For example, if I tune the Replay to channel 5, it tunes the RCA to channel 55. I am using code 0790 (and tried all the others).


----------



## OldRelayer

Hello Guys, thanks for this thread and this forum, I don't know how I could ever get through this without it. I don't actually have the IR blaster yet but will order one probably from Ebay, so where to put codes will probably come clearer having the unit.


I have two Digital Stream 9950's and if I understand it correctly the proper code is #0899 but I am not sure where this goes? I think I understand that I need to tell it I am using Direct TV but again not sure where that is. I have seen an example where some set IN 1 to Dish Minneapolis but not sure what this would be in my area, is there a pick list. I will only have two stations initially because of a UHF antennae issue so I don't want to change until I absolutely have to but want to have as much data as I can so it goes smoothly. I am not looking for much, just want to be able to record shows OTA and at best for us that is 4 stations, 3 of which won't be VHF initially. But one has its tower close so even an indoor UHF antennae should work.


Thanks for the help,

Barry


----------



## gracz





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *slprp1* /forum/post/14583463
> 
> 
> This can vary from one Replay series to another.
> 
> 
> In the interim......from my personal experience, using a 5000 series unit)
> 
> Listed in order of overall performance:
> 
> Channel Master CM-7000 (uses code #0144) - Excellent performance overall. Best for weaker signals. Picture quality excells over all other boxes tested. Front panel switches are glitchy (not an issue for most users but an annoyance regardless). Build quality seems better than average.
> Digital Stream DTX-9950/DSP-7700 (uses code #7470) - Very good performance overall. Not quite as sensitive as the CM but will work well in most situations. Channel changing (using aforementioned code #) is swift and doesn't lag on previous channel.
> *DTV PAL* *- (uses code #7775) - Good picture quality and sensitivity (similar to DS). Best
> 
> on-screen displays and EPG. Has various known problems with clock and timer functions but if being controlled by Replay, this is of no consequence.*
> *Apex 250/502* *(uses code #7470) - Decent performance overall but has some sensitivity issues and produces pale color and a (slight) greenish cast. Overall picture quality only decent. Limited recommendation. Channel changing (using aforementioned code #) is swift and doesn't lag on previous channel.*
> RCA DTA800B1 - (can't recall code #) - Poorly performing box overall (both sensitivity and picture quality were worse than the above). - _Not recommended_ (for Replay users and in general).


*

Two things.*
Note: I currently have my Showstopper 2000 hooked to a DTV Pal box, and surprisingly I did not have to do anything custom with the digits. If it goes to tune 4.1, it outputs the IR command of just 4, and the DTV Pal is smart enough to just tune 4.1. Now granted, it you live in an area where there are a lot of sub channels, and you want the Replay to tune them, I would assume you would have to setup a manual recording, and do the custom digit thing, because the Dish Network program schedule on the replay is only going to list the original local channel 4, not 4.1, 4.2, 4.3 etc... The picture quality is a little soft by comparison to recordings done from the analog channels







.
*Concerning the Apex boxes*, Because of the earlier mentioned DTV Pal soft picture quality, I am curious if you or anyone used the S-Video output of the Apex, rather than the composite video, and if the results mentioned were based on S-Vid or Composite hookup.

I have a friend with a coupon he is not going to use, and I was considering buying the Apex from Tiger Direct because it is only $44.99 http://*http://www.tigerdirect.com...1&csid=_21* so essentially $4.99 plus $2 for shipping. So far as I have seen, other than the Channel Master box, this is the only other box with S-video output for considerably less







.


----------



## WA8YXM

Well, put in the codes (upgrade disc .d) and found that the following path turned the box on and off in test mode


DirectTV: national

Zenith

Other

Custom (or other forget which)

2008


Now if I want say channel 7-2 I can put in 702 and it goes there, so does 20-2 (202)


'but I can't get it to do 4-2 or 2-2


I think I'm goood on the higher channels but not the lower ones


It's not even sending 7's to the box (have not tried 2's yet)


----------



## gracz

OK, after hooking up a friends Apex DT-502 box to the Replay, and just looking at the picture quality before I was going to try controlling the box with the Replay, I think the edge detail and overall sharpness is better obviously using the S-Video input, but I do see a green cast or hue in the black, and in facial colors, as one of the other users had posted, which once you know it's there can be quite bothersome.









Oh well, back to the DTV Pal, until maybe the price comes down (Yeah right) on a Channel Master box.


----------



## seidelhd




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *gracz* /forum/post/15844673
> 
> 
> OK, after hooking up a friends Apex DT-502 box to the Replay, and just looking at the picture quality before I was going to try controlling the box with the Replay, I think the edge detail and overall sharpness is better obviously using the S-Video input, but I do see a green cast or hue in the black, and in facial colors, as one of the other users had posted, which once you know it's there can be quite bothersome.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh well, back to the DTV Pal, until maybe the price comes down (Yeah right) on a Channel Master box.



Fry's frequently (including this weekend) has the CM-7000 for $49.99, so $9.99 after using the $40 voucher card. I'm going to pick one up this weekend and then likely will exchange my Apex DT-502 for the Insignia model at Best Buy.


----------



## icecow

Channel Master CM-7000 Converter Box for $9.99 (AC) at Amazon (after $40 gov card)
http://www.**************/forums/hot-deals/906279/


----------



## judyn

We have a Artec converter. I set it up to use DirecTV (because the channel listings are correct), then RCA 392. It changes channels properly when I enter a channel number on the ReplayTV's remote. For example, I enter 18 on the ReplayTV's remote and the converter tunes to 18-1.


However, it doesn't change channels when it is about to record. It pauses, displays no signal, then the signal comes back at the same channel as before. Any ideas as to why the ReplayTV can change channels properly under one circumstance but not when it's about to record? The Artec is set to stay on all the time.


The ReplayTV is a 5504 (actually, we have two of them).


Judy


----------



## areo

I would like to get a digital converter box to work with Dish Network and Replay TV.


I purchased a Channel Master CM-7000 after reading this thread. I can get the IR blaster to work with code 0144. However, I can't change channels with the Dish Network Remote. For instance, to tune to 2-1, I have tried 201, 2010, 2100 etc. but it always takes me to the closest Dish Network channel and not to an off-the-air channel.


I am in the Portland, OR area. I have Dish Network on IN1 of Replay TV. I tried setting IN2 to DirecTV Portland, Verizon FIOS Portland and Comcast Portland. After downloading the program guide from these providers, when I select the local channels, same thing happens. I go to the closest Dish Network channel.


I would appreciate any help.


Thanks!


----------



## dstoffa




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *areo* /forum/post/15916981
> 
> 
> I would like to get a digital converter box to work with Dish Network and Replay TV.
> 
> 
> I purchased a Channel Master CM-7000 after reading this thread. I can get the IR blaster to work with code 0144. However, *I can't change channels with the Dish Network Remote.* For instance, to tune to 2-1, I have tried 201, 2010, 2100 etc. but it always takes me to the closest Dish Network channel and not to an off-the-air channel.



First, you cannot use the DISH remote to control your RTV. You are to use the ReplayTV Remote to select your channels.



> Quote:
> I am in the Portland, OR area. I have Dish Network on IN1 of Replay TV. I tried setting IN2 to DirecTV Portland, Verizon FIOS Portland and Comcast Portland. After downloading the program guide from these providers, when I select the local channels, same thing happens. I go to the closest Dish Network channel.



I assume you have a two-eye IR blaster. You will need one for this to work.


When you have multiple devices setup on your ReplayTV, Your ReplayTV will MAP the channels of each device to a block of 1000.


For Example, your DISH lineup may be mapped between 1 and 1000. Your OTA DTV (faked out Fios, DirecTV, etc.) may be mapped between 1001 and 2000. I believe the service with the most channels gets mapped to the lowest block.


I'd recommend you get your ReplayTV to control the the OTS Set-Top Box ONLY, without Dish hooked up. Once you are satisfied with that setup, then add the Dish Lineup, and see what happens.


You will need to look at the ReplayTV Channel Guide to see how these channels are mapped, and punch buttons on your ReplayTV remote accordingly.


My gut will tell me that, if your local channels are mapped into the second block of 1000, you will need to punch, for OTA Channel 2, "1002" on your ReplayTV Remote to get local channel 2-1.


Good luck and keep us posted.


----------



## judyn




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *judyn* /forum/post/15916430
> 
> 
> We have a Artec converter. I set it up to use DirecTV (because the channel listings are correct), then RCA 392. It changes channels properly when I enter a channel number on the ReplayTV's remote. For example, I enter 18 on the ReplayTV's remote and the converter tunes to 18-1.
> 
> Judy



Now it is not working at all. I used the digital camera method to look at the infrared and I see no signal with the Replay's IR blaster. I put the second ReplayTV in and it also is not controlling the converter and I see no infrared signal from the IR blaster with the camera. Two ReplayTVs cannot be defective in this way. I can't figure out where my infrared signal went. I even did some fine tuning of the IR blaster with delays etc. Still no visible signal and no response from the converter.


----------



## Rammitinski




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *areo* /forum/post/15916981
> 
> 
> I purchased a Channel Master CM-7000 after reading this thread. I can get the IR blaster to work with code 0144. However, I can't change channels with the Dish Network Remote. For instance, to tune to 2-1, I have tried 201, 2010, 2100 etc. but it always takes me to the closest Dish Network channel and not to an off-the-air channel.



The DTV Pal Plus uses the same code as the Dish remote.


Don't know if it works with ReplayTV, though.


----------



## areo




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dstoffa* /forum/post/15917994
> 
> 
> My gut will tell me that, if your local channels are mapped into the second block of 1000, you will need to punch, for OTA Channel 2, "1002" on your ReplayTV Remote to get local channel 2-1.



Thanks, this worked. I set IN2 of the Replay TV to the local cable company (Comcast) and IN1 to Dish Network National. The local channels are mapped to the corresponding 10xx channels. I don't get the sub-channels but can live with this. I can now stop paying Dish for the local channels!


----------



## icecow

Got an expired TV converter box coupon? Now you can reapply to get a new one

http://www.chicagotribune.com/busine...,4923779.story 



I'm guessing if one responds quickly it's a near sure thing, and if one waits it becomes a crap shoot


----------



## tlctextiles

The unit that works flawlessy is the DISH TR-40 tuner box. Around $50. Code for the IR blaster is 775A. Choose Echostar as your satellite box and download the Dish local channels.

Mike


----------



## icecow

I don't know if this is a good candidate for the replay, but the price is right.


anyone using one of these with a replaytv that can comment on it?


http://www.**************/forums/hot-deals/891747/


----------



## avsfuser1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *icecow* /forum/post/16208116
> 
> 
> I don't know if this is a good candidate for the replay, but the price is right.
> 
> 
> anyone using one of these with a replaytv that can comment on it?
> 
> 
> Artec T3AP



anyone? would love to know the answer as well.


----------



## cwpl

If your interested in tuner strength I have a Zenith, Channel Master and Zinwell ZAT. The Zinwell has very noticeably stronger tuner than the other two. Gets channels the others don't zero dropout on some the others have problems with. Picture is almost as good as the CM the CM has better zoom (no lose of picture). The ZAT has timers, haven't tried to see if the Replay can control it or not will when I get a blaster I'm not scared to use.


----------



## jjakubowsky

I have the Apex 250. I tried to use he IR blaster code #7470 as described earlier in the post. But it would not change channels. Is there any other codes that work?


Also, I could not find the IR receiver on this unit, if you know where it is at (left, right, middle) that would be helpful as well. Thanks.


----------



## yankeebean




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jjakubowsky* /forum/post/16400411
> 
> 
> I have the Apex 250. I tried to use he IR blaster code #7470 as described earlier in the post. But it would not change channels. Is there any other codes that work?
> 
> 
> Also, I could not find the IR receiver on this unit, if you know where it is at (left, right, middle) that would be helpful as well. Thanks.



The IR blaster code I use is 0749. The receiver is located just to the left

of the "IR" stenciled on the lens. Try holding the unit up to a bright light

and you should make out the outline of the receiver. Verify the output of

your IR blaster by viewing it through a digital camera's preview screen.


----------



## smeltnight

have dish Tr-40 too. Also choose dish local as provider. then chose "other" as satelite box and control it with code 7775.


----------



## dnastrain

Channel Master CM-7000 Converter Box for $9.99 (AC) at Frys (after $40 gov card).

Apparently In-Store only -- can't find same discount on Outpost/Frys web-site.

http://www.frys-electronics-ads.com/...l-TV-Converter


----------



## dnastrain

Again this week, Channel Master CM-7000 Converter Box for $9.99 (AC) at Frys (after $40 gov card).

Still In-Store only -- can't find same discount on Outpost/Frys web-site.

http://www.frys-electronics-ads.com/...l-TV-Converter


----------



## WA8YXM

Ok, Trying to find a post I made in, according to the search program, this thread, The key words on the search are my user ID (WA8YXM) and the number 7775... Search says P=6 (Page 6) but this thread only shows me 4 pages... I really need the info in that post..


Thanks in advanvce


----------



## hdonzis

Well, my view shows this thread as having 7 pages. And going back to page 6 and looking for posts from you, the only one I find on page 6 is this one, which DOESN'T have 7775 in it. However, when I perform a serach on WA8YXM and 7775, the only post I find it the one you just made about searching...


Henry


----------



## ClearToLand




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *WA8YXM* /forum/post/17479803
> 
> 
> Ok, Trying to find a post I made in, according to the search program, this thread, The key words on the search are my user ID (WA8YXM) and the number 7775...



You only made FIVE posts on AVS so I don't believe that you are the author.


Try an ADVANCED SEARCH on '7775' for this forum and see if one of the 12 hits is the post you're looking for.


Or try the CECB forum...


BTW, was it something about the DISH TR-40?


----------



## WA8YXM




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ClearToLand* /forum/post/17482127
> 
> 
> You only made FIVE posts on AVS so I don't believe that you are the author.
> 
> 
> Try an ADVANCED SEARCH on '7775' for this forum and see if one of the 12 hits is the post you're looking for.
> 
> 
> Or try the CECB forum...
> 
> 
> BTW, was it something about the DISH TR-40?



No it was the DTV Pal + The TR-50 uses 775A it seems.


Now I can not even find the message I was refering to earlier Oh well



I am doing that today... Will see what happens Thanks



I will restate my problem then: Does anyone know the proper fine tuning settings for the Echostar DTV PAL + I know 7775 works, but I am unable to get lower (single digit primary) channels like 2-1 Now if I look for say 13-1 that works (I just type 131 and it goes there) but 21 don't work. it tries for channel 21-1 when I do that.. I once had it working,, but messed up the code and need to re-do it.. Thanks in advance.


----------



## dstoffa

Attempting to make a long story short...


Have a LifeTime Replay. Want to make it control a CM-7000. I used WiRNS to load the custom codes, and the custom channel lineup. No worries. All is working fine.


Need to relocate unit to place where unit needs to connect via modem. I decide that it would be okay just to get -1 channels. Decide to use cable / sat lineup.


Problem 1. Unit cannot get local phone numbers. Remember reading that there is a magic number the RTV only learns at a factory setup. OKAY. Not a problem. 3-8-2-Zones Reset, Yes, I am sure.


Unit is reset. I tell it I need to conenct via modem. Connect, gets numbers and service providers. No worries there. But it does tell me that its downloading some configuration data or something... Hmmmm. Well, it goes through the motions, and I get to the next step. Setting up the box to work.


ARRGH!!! Custom codes that I have loaded are no longer available!!! WTF? I settle for the Pioneer factory code for now.


Questions for the community:


1. Does a 3-8-2-Zones Reset wipe out custom loaded IR Codes? (I am afraid that my RTV ran a checksum or something and re-loaded all my files -- well, I think it at least overwrote the ircodes files....)


2. Is there any way to load codes without a broadband internet connection?


3. Assuming the answer to #2 is, "No.", then are there any Winblows tools to mount the RTV disk to copy the files over manually?


All help would be appreciated before I kill myself trying to set up internet connection sharing via a 56k modem and a hub.


Cheers!

-Doug


----------



## hdonzis




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dstoffa* /forum/post/17672559
> 
> 
> 1. Does a 3-8-2-Zones Reset wipe out custom loaded IR Codes? (I am afraid that my RTV ran a checksum or something and re-loaded all my files -- well, I think it at least overwrote the ircodes files....)



I think it would depend on how you installed the custom codes (although, maybe it wouldn't depend at all). There are two components, one is the file and one is the list of files. If you simply overwrote one of the existing files with new data, it might be that after a factory reset that the RTV would re-download that file and lose your custom settings. If you created a new file and had to update the list of files, then I doubt that a factory reset would remove that file, but it might be that it would cause the RTV to re-download the list of files and then your custom file wouldn't be in the list any longer to be useable...



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dstoffa* /forum/post/17672559
> 
> 
> 2. Is there any way to load codes without a broadband internet connection?



There are probably several ways. The first question would be if you have any kind of internet connection what so ever? There wouldn't be any reason that you couldn't connect your RTV to WiRNS via Ethernet and have WiRNS connect via dialup. If you configured the WiRNS PC with the same dialup information as the RTV itself (which you would have to get that information yourself), then you possibley could have WiRNS dialup on behalf of the RTV and still have WiRNS control the RTV as you are used to...



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dstoffa* /forum/post/17672559
> 
> 
> 3. Assuming the answer to #2 is, "No.", then are there any Winblows tools to mount the RTV disk to copy the files over manually?



Yes, using the instructions for the non-networked units, you use extract_rtv or extract_rtv5 to copy files onto the hard drive...



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dstoffa* /forum/post/17672559
> 
> 
> All help would be appreciated before I kill myself trying to set up internet connection sharing via a 56k modem and a hub.



You don't need ICS to be able to run just your RTV. If you already have dialup Internet on a single computer, if you can run WiRNS on that same computer, then you can use it as the Internet connection for your RTV (just like how you normally setup your RTV to use WiRNS when you have broadband Internet). Since the RTV will go through WiRNS for everything, then you just need to have WiRNS having an Internet connection. So, whether you already have a single dialup account for a PC that you can run WiRNS on, or if you can configure that PC to dialup using the RTV dialup info, once you get WiRNS with an Internet connection and configure the RTV to connect to WiRNS you are set. You can also probably use a dialup router rather than using ICS (if you can still find a dialup router -- look on eBay). However, just getting the RTV connected to the WiRNS PC will allow you to use other RTV network tools, like DVArchive either from that PC, or setting up a Local Area Network that doesn't have Internet acces, but can still access the RTV...


Henry


----------



## dstoffa




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *hdonzis* /forum/post/17673477
> 
> 
> 
> You don't need ICS to be able to run just your RTV. If you already have dialup Internet on a single computer, if you can run WiRNS on that same computer, then you can use it as the Internet connection for your RTV (just like how you normally setup your RTV to use WiRNS when you have broadband Internet). Since the RTV will go through WiRNS for everything, then you just need to have WiRNS having an Internet connection. So, whether you already have a single dialup account for a PC that you can run WiRNS on, or if you can configure that PC to dialup using the RTV dialup info, once you get WiRNS with an Internet connection and configure the RTV to connect to WiRNS you are set. You can also probably use a dialup router rather than using ICS (if you can still find a dialup router -- look on eBay). However, just getting the RTV connected to the WiRNS PC will allow you to use other RTV network tools, like DVArchive either from that PC, or setting up a Local Area Network that doesn't have Internet acces, but can still access the RTV...
> 
> 
> Henry



I should just shoot myself....


Of course I can connect the RTV in question to a PC with Dial-up. The PC will be the WiRNS server and the internet gateway for my this effort. For some stupid reason I was thinking I needed something else. I was making it harder then it had to be.


The RTV will use dial-up after I get the IR codes back on the box, so all I will need to do is switch this thing over to ethernet, upload the codes, fix the STB issue, then switch it back to modem...


Thanks for turning on the light bulb in my head.


Cheers!

-Doug


----------



## hdonzis




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dstoffa* /forum/post/17675391
> 
> 
> then switch it back to modem...



If you didn't mind leaving WiRNS running on the PC with dialup, then you could leave the RTV configured to go through WiRNS and then still get your customized guide data...


That would also allow you run DVArchive if you like as well (using WiRNS for the guide data)!


Henry


----------



## dstoffa




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *hdonzis* /forum/post/17675439
> 
> 
> If you didn't mind leaving WiRNS running on the PC with dialup, then you could leave the RTV configured to go through WiRNS and then still get your customized guide data...
> 
> 
> That would also allow you run DVArchive if you like as well (using WiRNS for the guide data)!
> 
> 
> Henry



Nah. I don't need the customized guide data... just the IR codes for this box. I have no intention of leaving the PC on to proxy connections. I can live with just the main (-1) channels. I can get sat guide data for the CM-7000 box by using the Fios lineup.


Cheers!

-Doug


----------



## dstoffa




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dstoffa* /forum/post/17675456
> 
> 
> Nah. I don't need the customized guide data... just the IR codes for this box. I have no intention of leaving the PC on to proxy connections. I can live with just the main (-1) channels. I can get sat guide data for the CM-7000 box by using the Fios lineup.
> 
> 
> Cheers!
> 
> -Doug



Got it done. What did I learn last night?


1. Downloading a Sat / Fios lineup is painfully slow through a modem.

2. Replays like to reboot when you try to delete too many channels at once (or maybe there was a funky character in the listings when I got up to the 900th channel or something).

3. You cannot use the same service provider in different inputs.

4. You can't tweak / customize an uploaded code (at least I couldn't. I hit the right-arrow, and all I got was an asterisk. Second time I hit it, the thing rebooted.) So, I just loaded copies of the file, renamed, tweaked how I want it tweaked. Same rid file contents, but different ircodesRaw data (send enter, num digits, etc.)


After uploading codes via WiRNS, a crossover cable, and a PC with dialup, I was able to switch to modem for it to get updates.


Cheers!

-Doug


----------



## hdonzis




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dstoffa* /forum/post/17679267
> 
> 
> Got it done. What did I learn last night?
> 
> 
> 1. Downloading a Sat / Fios lineup is painfully slow through a modem.
> 
> 2. Replays like to reboot when you try to delete too many channels at once (or maybe there was a funky character in the listings when I got up to the 900th channel or something).
> 
> 3. You cannot use the same service provider in different inputs.
> 
> 4. You can't tweak / customize an uploaded code (at least I couldn't. I hit the right-arrow, and all I got was an asterisk. Second time I hit it, the thing rebooted.) So, I just loaded copies of the file, renamed, tweaked how I want it tweaked. Same rid file contents, but different ircodesRaw data (send enter, num digits, etc.)



All reasons to leave WiRNS running on the PC!







WiRNS would download the channel guide when you don't care how long it takes and would allow your RTV to access it at high speeds whenever you want to perform a net connect!


I hadn't heard that one about not allowing the same service provider in different inputs. I don't think I've ever seen that happen although I could see how it wouldn't make much sense that it would have to access different channels through different inputs for the same service provider. I'm not sure how you would be able to set that up easily through WiRNS other than to use a scraper (assuming you could even do it that way). WiRNS doesn't really have a way to setup the same service provider for more than one lineup, either. I guess you could use a regular RTV provider for one input and a WiRNS provider for another input, which could be for the same service provider. Although, I'm not sure why you'd ever need to have the same provider on two different inputs such that some channels are available on one input and other on another. Since you are trying to get just certain channels, I can see how it makes sense for what you are trying to accomplish, but it doesn't make sense in general. If you were using Schedules Direct into WiRNS, then you could choose the digital over-the-air provider directly from it and then choose whatever your second provider really is. Or, using a scraper would probably allow you to get a real over-the-air listing as well...


Henry


----------



## dstoffa




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *hdonzis* /forum/post/17681726
> 
> 
> All reasons to leave WiRNS running on the PC!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WiRNS would download the channel guide when you don't care how long it takes and would allow your RTV to access it at high speeds whenever you want to perform a net connect!
> 
> 
> I hadn't heard that one about not allowing the same service provider in different inputs. I don't think I've ever seen that happen although I could see how it wouldn't make much sense that it would have to access different channels through different inputs for the same service provider. I'm not sure how you would be able to set that up easily through WiRNS other than to use a scraper (assuming you could even do it that way). WiRNS doesn't really have a way to setup the same service provider for more than one lineup, either. I guess you could use a regular RTV provider for one input and a WiRNS provider for another input, which could be for the same service provider. Although, I'm not sure why you'd ever need to have the same provider on two different inputs such that some channels are available on one input and other on another. Since you are trying to get just certain channels, I can see how it makes sense for what you are trying to accomplish, but it doesn't make sense in general. If you were using Schedules Direct into WiRNS, then you could choose the digital over-the-air provider directly from it and then choose whatever your second provider really is. Or, using a scraper would probably allow you to get a real over-the-air listing as well...
> 
> 
> Henry



Henry,


The RTV in question has access to an analog cable feed. The desire to use the STB was to get a better pic / widescreen pic for the OTA channels.


So, I originally was going to use Dish / D*TV / Fios as the 'second' input for the OTA, but there were too many channels, and the RTV rebooted when trying to delete them.


So, my next move was to simply use the analog cable input twice (once as IN2 S-Vid, and the other as ANT/CATV in. The RTV didn't like that, and I got an error after the RTV tried to set the clock. I didn't bother writing down the error code.


My final solution was to use the "Cablevision of Woodbury, Analog" lineup -- which was the original cable input, and --lucky me-- a "Cablevision of Woodbury, Analog (cable-ready TV)" lineup for the OTA STB. These providers are essentially the same, but since they have different 'names', they are different 'providers', so the RTV doesn't give fits. In addition, there are under 100 channels, so the data download didn not take nearly as long as the sat / digital cable lineup.


The result? I don't need to run a PC, and the RTV just phones home in the middle of the night via modem like a good little boy.


Cheers!

-Doug


----------

